
Ask HN: Who is Hiring? (February 2012) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please also see: "Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?" (February 2012) http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3537882
======
apaprocki
New York City / London - Bloomberg LP (<http://www.bloomberg.com/careers>)

We aggregate, scrub, produce, analyze, distribute all of the data in the world
that drives our market economies. We know how to process data efficiently and
at an enormous scale. We apply the same principles of dealing with market data
to other sectors such as government, law, and even sports. We hire people that
thrive on challenges and can hack on systems to meet these challenges in the
best way possible.

We run our own datacenters, containing the biggest/best hardware available in
the world. We run one of the largest private networks in the world and connect
to more primary data sources than anyone else. Incoming market data rates
exceed 45 billion messages a day.

If these challenges interest you, check the listings online for something that
sounds interesting, apply mentioning me, and e-mail me to get in contact.

------
dotBen
Austin, TX [US/Canada/EU remote ok] - WP Engine (<http://wpengine.com>)

The only managed WordPress platform invested in by Automattic, hosting
WordPress for the likes of Foursquare, Asana, Soundcloud and many big name
household brands. Security and scalability is what gets us going, along with
being part of the WordPress and OS communities.

We're still a small (~7 person), funded startup looking to expand the team due
to the tremendus growth we've seen over the past 12 months. We currently have
positions for:

PHP Software Engineers

* Bringing the highest level of quality and best-practice to PHP engineering.

* Developing both WordPress-code _(some of which will be submitted to the open source project)_ and internal customer-facing projects.

Linux Server Admins

* We run our own bare-metal hardware because we're so optimized for speed, yet we deploy new servers all the time due to our growth.

* You are confident working with high-availability SOA clusters of memcache, varnish, nginx, apache, mysql, etc.

* You want to automate the shit out of everything - we do too!

You can find out more about what we do, how we do it and why we do it at
<http://wpengine.com/careers/> \- where you can also find out more about our
positions.

As you would expect we offer a competitive salary, equity, benefits, and a fun
environment to work in.

You can email your resumes to ben [at] wpengine .com

~~~
ericabiz
Just to add some clout to this one, I'm doing consulting for WP Engine and
@patio11 was here for a week in January. Jason, the CEO, is an amazing person
to learn from, as he's already had one successful exit, and he builds a team
that's the best of the best. We also have a great office space in downtown
Austin and are flexible with remote workers.

Highly recommended that you look at applying here--even if you're from another
country. ( _Especially_ if you're an awesome sysadmin who knows WordPress and
lives in another country--we're actively looking for those right now.)

------
aguynamedben
San Francisco, CA or Portland, OR - Engineers and business people

Urban Airship is hiring all kinds of engineers and business people in San
Francisco and Portland. We have a travel program between the cities, so you'd
get to know 2 badass cities.

Urban Airship helps mobile developers send push notifications at high volumes
across iOS, Android, Blackberry, WP7, Kindle, etc.

\- 10 _billion_ push notifications sent. We're sending about 2.5 billion per
month now.

\- Our systems are engineered to send about 50,000 push notifications per
second. We want to "light up a stadium in a second".

\- We have huge customers like The New York Times, ESPN, USA Today, Groupon,
LivingSocial, BET, etc.

\- We're about 50 people and just raised $15M from Intel, Verizon, and
SalesForce.

\- Working on advanced segmentation of users to send smarter push
notifications.

\- Great, hardworking leadership, one of the most important things in a
startup.

\- Ping pong showdowns. Lagunitas keg and bourbon in the office. Fun,
connected, smart, and badass co-workers that are 100% startup.

The formal job listings are here: <http://urbanairship.com/company/jobs/> but
we're hiring smart engineers with a broad range of skills.

Hit me up at ben (at) <companyname> (dot) com if you're interested!

~~~
aguynamedben
Gah, instructions fail. These are FULLTIME or INTERN.

------
robinwarren
Haven't seen anyone post this yet (seemed helpful last month) so will jump in
with a summary of startup/developer job boards from around the world, most of
them are broadly recruiter free:

NB: Max Masnick has a big round up of developer jobs boards here:

<http://www.maxmasnick.com/guides/jobs/>

======================

World wide:

Github <http://jobs.github.com>

Jobs Tractor (Developer Jobs - run by me) <http://jobstractor.com/>

======================

US:

Crunchboard <http://www.crunchboard.com/jobs/>

Startuply <http://www.startuply.com/>

YC Company Jobs: <http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>

======================

UK:

CoderStack <http://www.coderstack.co.uk/startup-jobs>

Mind The Product (Product Management Jobs) <http://mindtheproduct.com/jobs/>

Work in Startups <http://www.workinstartups.com/>

Enternships - (Startup Internships)
<http://www.enternships.com/en/enternships>

======================

Germany:

Berlin Startup Jobs <http://berlinstartupjobs.com/>

======================

Canada:

StartupNorth <http://jobs.startupnorth.ca/>

------
vtrac
Austin, TX / NYC, NY / London, UK

Bazaarvoice is hiring for a bunch of positions - big data software engineers,
front-end engineers, DevOps, etc. Ping me for more info.

DevOps Spec:

Who We Want: Bazaarvoice serves traffic on some of the biggest websites on the
internet. Every day our content is served to tens of millions of people making
tens of thousands of requests per second, resulting in tens of thousands of
gigabytes of traffic. Our request logs alone add up to almost 1TB daily. If
the thought of doubling these numbers excites you, we'd love to hear from you.

Responsibilities: * Develop internal tools and processes to maintain stability
and performance of our infrastructure * Work with Development teams to build
applications in an Operationally sustainable way * Design cross-datacenter,
world-wide systems with a high availability mindset * Research, analyze and
propose new technology solutions for Bazaarvoice's infrastructure * Make
things go faster

Skills and Experience Necessary for the Role: * Bachelor's degree in CS, EE or
MIS; or equivalent experience * 5+ years experience with LAMP
development/administration * Hands-on scripting with shell & Python/Ruby/Perl
* Thorough understanding of TCP/IP networking & DNS * Excellent project
management, communication, prioritization and analytical skills * Strong
customer service mindset

Technologies: * Linux * Tomcat * Solr/Lucene * MySQL * Amazon Web Services
(EC2, S3, VPC)

Bonus experience: * Puppet/Chef * Hadoop/BI/Big Data * Cassandra/Riak *
OpenStack/Eucalyptus * Open source contributions

------
ahuibers
Mountain View, CA - Full Time and Intern

Want to work on a product that is used and loved by millions?

Bump Technologies is the developer of the Bump app available on iOS and
Android. Bump allows users to exchange contact info, photos, and more, simply
by fist bumping phones together. We now have more than 75mm downloads and are
growing quickly. Objective C, Cocoa, Java, Scala, Python, Diesel, Redis, Riak,
and Haskell are just some of the languages/technologies we use.

* Android developers

* iOS developers

* Backend (python) developers

Internships in Android, iOS, backend, data analytics, product, and design.

At Bump, we offer a fun, collaborative working environment. You will be
challenged to come up with creative solutions to interesting problems and own
your own project. The designs you make and the code you develop will be used
by our tens of millions of active users. We have been working on some new
products and features that we are planning to launch in 2012, so it is a
really exciting time to join our team. Check out our tech blog and intern blog
on our website to read about some of the cool things we are working on.

For more information and to apply online, visit our website
<http://bu.mp/jobs>.

------
ashrust
YC W12 Company Looking for Frontend Engineer, Mountain View - Full time.

We're looking for a talented and determined front end dev to lead our UI
efforts.

Skills: HTML & CSS, OO Javascript (we use Backbone), Git

Nice to have: Photoshop/Illustrator, for slicing and dicing designs |
PhoneGap/Trigger, for our mobile apps | Python, or a desire to learn quickly
(we use Django) | Heroku experience

What we're doing: We're building simple tools for business to communicate with
their customers. We have hundreds of users and are sending thousands of
messages a week.

What you'll be doing: Working closely, and at speed, with our small team and
toolset to take our rich mobile and desktop clients to the next level, in time
for demo day. This will likely mean you'll be learning a lot and most of it
will on the job.

Our Philosophy: We believe in building wonderful products and taking care of
our people. We expect a lot of each other but we wouldn't want it any other
way. We're hungry and we need you to be too.

We're based in Mountain View, CA, and while we're flexible on remote working,
you'll need to be around the office.

If you're interested in being more than a cog in the machine, please drop us a
line: ash [at] ashrust [dot] com

------
kuang
Berkeley/San Francisco - Full-time

Captricity transforms stacks of paper forms into structured data faster and
cheaper than anyone else. Our technology can greatly improve the efficiency of
low-resource organizations working in the world's most disadvantaged
communities. Our first customers work in Mali, Ghana and Sierra Leone. We use
computer vision, machine learning and information-theoretic principles to
guide an army of online workers (MTurk for now). Our workers love our tasks.
Captricity has 5 full-timers, top-notch investors and seed-funding. The
product is in private-Beta.

If you want to save the world, and have shipped complex, production web-
services / user-experiences, drop us a line -- we're looking for:

1) a senior engineer to be the lead member of our technical staff. 2) our
first full-time UX designer

<http://www.captricity.com/jobs>

More on the role of data in low-resource communities:
[http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~kuangc/publications/cidr11-fir...](http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~kuangc/publications/cidr11-first_mile.pdf)

------
pquerna
San Francisco, CA – interns, remote, h1b, whatever…..

Rackspace <http://www.rackertalent.com/san-francisco>

Here at Rackspace in San Francisco we are hiring across the board. We are
looking for Python/Django Engineers, Front-End Javascript Engineers,
Pyhton/Twisted Engineers, Node.js Engineers, Test Devleopers, DevOps. Project
Managers, you name it.

We have an awesome new space in the SOMA district of San Francsico, and we
have lots of room!

We are open to hiring interns, remote workers or candidates on H1b visas
depending on the role.

We are working on some very exciting cutting edge products that are highly
visible and will be products used across our entire organization and be used
by all of our customers.

If your interested please feel free to reach out to me
<paul.querna@rackspace.com> or Blake Haggerty <Blake.Haggerty@Rackspace.com>.

[http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/11/17/...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/11/17/BUOG1M0K6A.DTL)

------
mpakes
San Francisco, CA [Remote Considered] - Coffee Table
(<http://coffeetable.com>)

Coffee Table is looking for iOS Developers to join our team in changing the
world of retail commerce. We're a small, driven, entrepreneurial team, so
you'll have an opportunity to make a big impact. Catalog shopping is a $270B
industry with 20B catalogs sent every year, and we believe that Coffee Table
has a unique opportunity to transform the industry by introducing a new,
engaging way to shop using mobile devices.

Our only hard requirements are that 1) You're smart, 2) You get things done,
and 3) You have experience with application development in C, C++,
Objective-C, Java, or C#.

iOS Development experience, ideally with one or more apps in the App Store,
Experience with Objective-C, Cocoa Touch, Core Foundation, Core Animation, and
Design/UX skills are highly preferred, but not strictly required.

If this describes you (or anyone you know), contact us at
jobs@coffeetable.com.

------
bartman
Berlin, Germany (Remote considered) FULL TIME

NVIDIA ARC GmbH is looking for a senior software engineer to join our GPU
cloud computing project. We're building a rendering solution that greatly
reduces the upfront costs for rendering and design studios by seamlessly
integrating cloud computing into the 3D modelling and rendering workflow. User
response so far has been great - see these (slightly outdated) videos to get
an impression: [1] [2]

We're a team of five engineers looking for an engineer with outstanding C++
and network programming abilities to take over the client-side part of this
project. You should be familiar developing in multi-threading applications and
integrating with binary protocols and RESTful APIs. Experience with EC2 and
HTML/Javascript/Coffeescript is a plus.

Technologies we use are AWS EC2, (unbiased/consistent) real-time raytracing,
C++, CoffeeScript/Javascript, Python, PHP, HTML, Flex, RESTful APIs, single-
command deployments. You'll have a lot of freedom in working with technologies
you like and prefer.

We prefer somebody who's in Berlin or willing to move, but are willing to
consider remote as an option for the right candidate.

Personally, I've been with NVIDIA for 4 years and enjoy the flexibility and
freedom I'm given, both on as an engineer and employee (for example, moving to
the US to study abroad & transfer to NVIDIA US for that time was encouraged
and quite easy).

Feel free to email me (see profile) or apply online at [3].

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSHkJfDrsf8> [2]
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4CoC1HL0Eo> [3]
[http://careers.nvidia.com/pljb/global_jsp/applicant/DisplayJ...](http://careers.nvidia.com/pljb/global_jsp/applicant/DisplayJob/JobDetails.jsp?display=1&pljbHome=/nvidia/nvidiaemployment/applicant/index.jsp&id=6853)

------
ginkgoo
Boston, MA - 1 year paid internship for programmers to learn to hack biology.

Ginkgo BioWorks is a well-funded MIT spinout that genetically engineers
organisms that make the world better. Stop building soulless web apps and work
on something that matters: <http://ginkgobioworks.com/careers.html>

apply here: <https://ginkgo.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/83>

------
pretzel
Qubit Fulltime - London (Soho)

At Qubit - <http://www.qubitproducts.com/> \- we're helping some of the
biggest companies in UK understand their data and providing them with
actionable intelligence. Founded by 4 ex-Googlers 2 years ago, we're looking
for Front-end/Infrastructure/Statistical engineers to help build our core
infrastructure to find deeper insights into our huge data sets.

We mainly use Java, to develop our Hadoop pipeline on AWS, and JavaScript,
both in browser and on our nodejs/redis servers, with a bit of R, Python and
what not in the mix. 2012 is going (to continue) to be an exciting time for
our company and we'd love to have a bunch more people help us grow!

Have a chat with us at hiring+yc@qubitdigital.com and let us know what you are
looking for to get the ball rolling.

~~~
smikhanov
Emailed you and got:

 _Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

    
    
        hiring+yc@qubitdigital.com
    

Technical details of permanent failure: Google tried to deliver your message,
but it was rejected by the recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other
email provider for further information about the cause of this error. The
error that the other server returned was: 550 550-5.1.1 The email account that
you tried to reach does not exist._

------
datageek
Kaggle - San Francisco, CA

We're looking for:

* Data scientists

* Developers (REMOTE)

* Technical sales

More information at <http://www.kaggle.com/pages/jobs>

Kaggle has just closed a large Series A ($11.25m). Our early employees will
help shape Kaggle's direction and grow along with the company. Regardless of
the position, you should have a strong interest in data science and the
intellectual curiosity to engage with competition clients from a wide variety
of fields.

Kaggle is aiming to build a meritocratic marketplace that will change the way
data science gets done. Read more at:
[http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/kaggles-contests-
crunch...](http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/kaggles-contests-crunching-
numbers-for-fame-and-glory-01042012.html)

------
squirrel
London (UK) and Boston (US).

We're a 100-person financial-software firm committed to learning and
improvement as well as great web software and agile development.

We use Java, Scala, and some Groovy; we always write tests first and pair on
most coding tasks. Developers have Linux workstations with at least two
monitors. We have weekly lightning talks that cover finance and technical
topics.

Some of you may know us from our sponsorship of Hacker News meetups in London.
See <http://devblog.timgroup.com> and <http://www.timgroup.com/careers> for
more about us.

Note we recently changed our name from youDevise to TIMGroup but we're still
the same folks!

------
makeramen
Mountain View - drchrono.com (YC W11) [full time and interns]

We're looking for more engineers and salespeople to help us revolutionize
healthcare through mobile and web interfaces. Our stack includes
Python/Django, iOS, and Android, but you don't need to be an expert, just
ready and willing to learn fast!

Our product supports thousands of doctors who depend on our systems daily to
provide quality care to their patients, iPad in hand.

The usual startup benefits included: competitive salary, healthcare, whatever
hardware you need to be most productive.

email: jobs@[our-domain-name]

<http://drchrono.com/jobs/>

~~~
jroll
I start working with these guys in a couple weeks and could not be more
excited. Awesome product, awesome team.

------
vnorby
Menlo Park, CA. Full time.

Lead Designer at Everyme (YC S11)

Everyme is the best way to keep in touch (<https://everyme.com>). We are
looking for an extraordinary designer who has designed for mobile devices and
the web. Experience with HTML/CSS is NOT necessary. You will be paid market
salary and you will have generous equity. You will be treated like a god and
your designs will be followed to the pixel. You will work with a team of 5
amazing engineers. Last month we hired a web engineer from the who's hiring
post.

Please email me at vibhu@everyme.com with your portfolio.

~~~
pclark
These guys are being far too humble.

The Everyme guys are one of the most impressive early stage mobile companies -
in terms of product and founding team - I have seen for a long time. They've
sold millions of iPhone applications in the past and now they've raised money
from Greylock (Facebook) and Andreessen Horrowitz (Jawbone, Fab, etc) and
dozens of other investors to take over the world.

If I were a designer (which I am) and were looking to join a company that was
going to create a gorgeous product that has a significant chance to become the
next Facebook, I'd join these guys in a beat.

------
brandonb
San Francisco, CA - Sift Science [fulltime or intern, H1B ok]

Sift Science is aimed at bringing machine learning to the masses. Our initial
product is an API to detect online fraud. Last year, there was $2.4B in credit
card fraud, 70% of it from organized crime, and it literally kills companies
(see [http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/10/brandstack-heads-for-the-
de...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/10/brandstack-heads-for-the-deadpool-
blames-credit-card-fraud/)). We're using large-scale classification
techniques, paired with elegant visualization tools, to catch fraudsters
before they make off with our customer's cash. Our pilot customers are
technically savvy and highly motivated to work with us as we develop our beta
product.

We're a team of ex-Google and ex-Zillow engineers who previously worked on
speech recognition, ads targeting, payments, sentiment analysis, and more.
We're backed by top angel investors who "get it." We like to laugh, push each
other, and we do fun events with other companies in the broader San Francisco
startup community to keep things fresh.

If you have expertise or passion for any of the following fields, we want you:
* Machine learning (including applications like computer vision) * Natural
language processing * Data management (e.g., large-scale databases, map
reduce, data fusion, data mining, etc.) * Data visualization

If this sounds interesting, shoot a resume over to jobs@siftscience.com!

------
sequoia
I'm sure this has been done but out of curiosity I wrote a (highly
unscientific) little script to count the times that some languages are
mentioned herein[1]. The results:

    
    
        java: 53
        python: 28
        ruby: 16
        php: 14
        node: 9
    

Winnah: Java! :)

EDIT: Thank you goo! Take 2, maybe it will work better:

    
    
        java: 42
        python: 38
        javascript: 34
        ruby: 24
        php: 16
        node: 15
    

[1] <https://gist.github.com/1718350> [updated for]

~~~
goo
java and javascript are stepping on eachother :p, how about
'''preg_match_all("/$lang\b/i", $html, $matches);'''?

------
bendilts
Salt Lake City, UT. - <http://www.lucidchart.com>

LucidChart is an HTML5 diagramming application that proves web apps don't need
to be pale imitations of their full-featured desktop counterparts. Real-time
collaboration and full versioning history aren't our only advantages; users
tell us they like LucidChart because it's faster, easier, and smoother than
Visio and Omnigraffle.

We need great engineers who want to work in a Silicon Valley startup, but
would rather live 15 minutes from the ski resorts in Utah. We have one of the
largest Javascript codebases on the Internet supporting LucidChart's client,
and are using Scala, PHP, node.js, MongoDB, and MySQL to power our servers.
Experience in one or more of these areas is helpful, but we're most interested
in people with inhuman problem solving skills.

We currently have 9 full-time employees, including 6 engineers. That ratio
reflects the focus of our organization -- we are a software company, and we
live or die on the strength of our engineering team. We think we have the
strongest engineering team in Utah, and want to add at least 3-5 people this
year.

All hires are made by unanimous decision of the current team. If you join us,
you can know that everyone here wants you here.

Send resumes, github profiles, or whatever else might be relevant to jobs at
lucidchart dot com.

~~~
a3camero
Recently used this for generating a few charts for a school assignment. Great
piece of software. Tried out a whole bunch of them before coming across these
guys.

------
bjelkeman-again
Amsterdam, Netherlands [UTC-9 to UTC+2 remote ok] - Akvo Foundation
(<http://www.akvo.org>) Full time or part time.

Akvo is a small non-profit foundation, but we are not your ordinary NGO. We
develop open source web and mobile software, which we run as a service, and
build networks of skilled partners that can change the way development aid is
allocated, reported and monitored.

There is tremendous interest in our services and we are actively working with
hundreds of NGOs, governments and large institutions, like the Worldbank, UN
and corporates. For a flavour, check our blog out:
[http://www.akvo.org/blog/?cat=3&paged=2](http://www.akvo.org/blog/?cat=3&paged=2)

We are a small team (20), well funded, and are expanding our technical team to
cope with all the new and exciting stuff.

If you are good at a combination of (any combo will do): Java, Google Web
Toolkit, Google app engine, python, Django, HTML/CSS/JavaScript, dev/ops,
Linux sys admin, QA, Wordpress (themes/plugin building/php); tech doc, well,
then I have open positions. Half time to full time. Working from home. If you
like a more formal job description we have them here:

* Front-end web designer and developer (HTML / CSS / Javascript)

* Developer / system administrator

* Java developer

* Quality Assurance (not listed on jobs page yet, but coming)

<http://www.akvo.org/web/jobs>

Don’t hesitate to contact me with any questions.

------
knerd83
Knewton: New York (NYC) funded startup seeking software engineers interested
in functional programming, machine learning, distributed systems, and "big
data" problems. +ONSITE, +REMOTE, +FULLTIME, +INTERN. I am not personally sure
(I'm a software engineer) about H1-B but I will refer any visa questions to
someone who can answer them.

Investors include Peter Thiel (Founder's Fund), Reid Hoffman, and Pearson, a
leader in educational publishing. We were recognized as a Technology Pioneer
for 2011 by the World Economic Forum in Davos and one of the top 25 best
places to work by Crain’s New York Business.

We have about 80 employees right now. We pay full market salaries plus stock
options, and you can take as much vacation as you need. Hours are typically
40-50 per week.

Our product is an adaptive learning platform, which means we use machine
learning and "big data" techniques to deliver an individualized education to
each student. Our eventual goal is to make a high-quality, adaptive education
available to everyone in the world. The product is used by Arizona State
University right now, and we recently signed a deal with Pearson to power many
of their products.

Our code is a mix of Python, Java, and Scala. Most of our existing code is in
Python, but we're working to scale up in a major way, which involves a
migration to the JVM. Currently this involves a mix of Java and Scala, but our
long-term goal is to move toward Scala. Consequently, we're really hot for
Scala talent right now. Anyone who has experience taking Scala into production
we would love to talk to right now.

You can reach me at knerd83 at gmail.com, and I'm a software engineer so I'll
be able to answer any of your technical questions (e.g. why we're interested
in Scala). Reach out if any of the following interest you:

* Using technology to democratize education.

* Machine learning and data mining, including approaches such as probablistic graphic models (PGMs), Support Vector Machines (SVMs) and Monte Carlo Markov Chains.

* Functional programming (cf. Scala and Python).

* The Java Virtual Machine (JVM) internals and performance optimization.

* NoSQL databases (Cassandra and Redis).

* Thrift (the RPC protocol).

* Cloud computing (Amazon Web Services, Unix) and distributed systems.

~~~
euroclydon
Do you do any UI work?

~~~
knerd83
The company, or me personally?

Yes to the first, no on the second.

------
stefanobernardi
San Francisco, CA. Full time. Interns. (H1B ok for the right candidates)

Betable

We're building a platform for developers to easily implement real-money
betting in their games and apps.

Stack is Rails/jQuery/PG/Node but expanding VERY fast, so as long as you're
super smart we're interested in meeting you no matter your favorite tools of
the trade.

Looking for:

* Platform/Backend Engineers

You ideally have experience working on APIs or web services, mastery of either
Ruby, Python, Perl or Scala and an advanced knowledge of RESTful services,
OAuth and JSON.

You will help us build the whole platform and the developer-facing APIs.

* iOS/Android Engineer

You should have experience building SDKs in objective C, Java or C++ Game
development experience and advanced knowledge of RESTful services, OAuth and
JSON are big pluses.

\--

We're working on some seriously hard and interesting problems, and need help
with it. Our product is still in private beta but the demand is crazy and we
already need to scale fast, and as one of our first engineers you'll have a
strong impact on the code and product. We can guarantee a fun ride.

We're very small but are well backed by the best-of-the-best so you get the
best of both worlds: an amazing team, generous equity, a competitive salary
and health/dental. A fully stocked kitchen, team-cooked lunches, new
computer/monitor and team trips to Vegas make up the rest of the package.

Shoot me an email at stefano [4t] betable.com if you're interested.

------
marcia
Mountain View - Khan Academy (full-timers and interns welcome year-round)

Our mission is to provide a world-class education to anyone, anywhere. We
already have millions of students learning every month, and we're growing
quickly.

Our students answer over 2 million math exercise problems per day, all
generated by our open source exercise generation framework
(<http://github.com/khan/khan-exercises>, <http://ejohn.org/blog/khan-
exercise-rewrite/>), and Sal's videos have been viewed over 117 million times.
We're just getting started feeding this data we're collecting back into the
product to help our users learn more (<http://david-hu.com/2011/11/02/how-
khan-academy-is-using-mac...>). If you're interested in data, analytics, and
education, this is a dream gig.

Plus, it's one of the highest educational impact positions you can imagine.
We're hiring all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend, whatever you want
to call yourself. Big plans ahead.

<http://www.khanacademy.org/jobs>

------
SatvikBeri
San Jose, CA; Austin, TX; New York, NY; Boston, MA - Lattice Engines
(<http://www.lattice-engines.com>)

(Software, Data, and Design roles-see <http://www.lattice-engines.com/company-
careers.htm>)

Lattice Engines is the leader in B2B sales intelligence software enabling
Fortune 5000 companies to Sell Smarter and achieve a 6-14% increase in sales
productivity within one year of deployment through Intelligent Targeting,
Contextual Conversations and Measurable Execution. Lattice Engines software
integrates internal, external and Lattice Engines proprietary data to identify
customer patterns and trigger events that influence buying decisions. Our
software is powered by predictive analytics, advanced mathematical algorithms
tuned specifically to B2B sales and marketing objectives. Our solutions
integrate seamlessly with existing CRM and Marketing Automation systems to
deliver B2B sales intelligence directly to your reps.

Please contact sberi@lattice-engines.com with the subject line "Hacker
News"-you'll be given preference over applicants who apply normally through
the website.

------
glou
Quirky - Full Time - NYC

Quirky is a social product development company where people from all around
the world submit invention ideas to our website. With the help of our
passionate community, we select the best ideas each week to develop together
and try to bring them to market. If an idea actually makes it, then everyone
who helped along the way gets a piece of the pie. You can find our products at
retailers such as Target and Bed Bath & Beyond.

Quirky is a rails shop, and we work with lots of fun technologies like AWS,
mongo, iOS and heroku to name a few. We're a small team that works on lots of
big, fun and interesting problems. We just moved into a brand new, fully
custom office space in Chelsea (might be the coolest office you'll find in
NYC). Oh and we also had a reality show on the Sundance Channel last year.

We're looking to hire rockstar front end and rails developers. More details
here:

<http://quirky.theresumator.com/apply/>

If interested, shoot me an email greg at quirky dot com. Relocation is
available for well qualified candidates (I moved from SF to NYC to work here!)

------
mikebabineau
Rumble - SF Bay Area (Redwood Shores)

Lead/senior/mid-level engineers, data scientists, BI, producers, artists,
designers, more - <http://www.rumblegames.com/careers/>

Rumble is a developer and publisher of connected games. We were founded in
2011 with a mission to create the most engaging and fulfilling online game
experiences on the planet. All of our games are free-to-play and available
across your favorite devices and social networks. We are unique in our focus
on the gamer audience and our exacting standards around quality gameplay. Our
passion is to create experiences that surprise and delight our players. By
combining the best of AAA game design with free-to-play accessibility, we
believe we will change the way gamers play together.

We have an all-star team of game industry veterans from Zynga, Activision,
BioWare, Blizzard, Playdom, Electronic Arts, Turbine, FooMojo and RockYou.
Check us out: <http://www.rumblegames.com/team/>
<http://www.linkedin.com/company/2326673>.

We are backed by Rick Thompson, Google Ventures, and Khosla Ventures, and
recently closed a $15mm series A:

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/01/rumble-to-build-and-
publish...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/01/rumble-to-build-and-publish-
games-using-15m-series-a-from-google-ventures-and-khosla/)

[http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/01/former-ceo-of-bioware-
and-...](http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/01/former-ceo-of-bioware-and-pandemic-
raises-15m-in-series-a-funding-for-mobile-and-browser-gaming-studio/)

Drop me a line: mike.babineau@rumblegames.com

------
typpo
Mountain View, CA - fulltime or intern

Room 77 - <https://www.room77.com>

We're changing travel search by giving people full transparency in their
search for a perfect hotel stay. Using the staggering amount of data we've
collected and analyzed, we'll actually find and request the best hotel room
for you.

Some projects you'll work on: \- computer-generating views from any room in
the world \- building the first deep-text hotel search engine (eg. search
"eiffel tower views" in Paris or "jetted bathtub" in New York) \- super-fast
search across all major providers (we show Expedia results faster than
Expedia) \- finding better ways to extract and expose data like hotel freebies
and fees

...and many other things that contribute to a fast, easy travel planning
experience.

If you're interested in information retrieval, machine learning, NLP, or
computer visualization, you'll have a great time solving brand new problems
and creating a genuinely improved and useful hotel search.

Check out our jobs page: <https://www.room77.com/jobs.html?s=HN>

------
jayp
Mountain View, CA. Both Full-time and Interns.
<http://patterninsight.com/company/careers/>

Pattern Insight - a booming startup making code and log analysis tools for a
customer base that includes many titans of the tech industry - is hiring
software engineers and interns in sunny California. (Relocation options
available for full-time positions).

We are looking to expand our engineering team by hiring both developers (both
systems and application) and QA. For job-specific skills, please see our
career page: <http://patterninsight.com/company/careers/>

Our data mining and static analysis technologies have strong research roots,
as we grew out of research done at the University of Illinois at Urbana-
Champaign. Relatedly, our core engineering team is extremely strong, and as a
whole, published over 100+ articles in peer reviewed journals and conferences.

Come join us, we are still tiny and looking for people ready and willing to
make decisions for our future.

------
jnelson
PhotoShelter - New York, NY

PhotoShelter provides tools to help photographers display, market, sell, and
distribute their photos. We're a small company with a laid-back atmosphere (we
love dogs and cookouts) located right on Union Square, in the heart of the
city.

We're looking for a back-end engineer to help grow our product. Rather than
any buzzwords, we value folks who are passionate about and take pride in their
craft. Our back-end stack includes PHP, a bit of C, PostgreSQL, Sphinx and
Memcached but we'd welcome inquiries from anyone with experience in designing
and writing distributed systems, systems programming, and back-end development
in general.

Our diverse staff includes veteran engineers from HotJobs and Yahoo, one of
Computerworld's 40 Under 40 tech innovators, and even a well-known concert
photographer. We offer competitive salaries, stock options, bonuses, great
benefits, and try to grab dinner together (on the company!) every few weeks.

If you're interested, shoot an e-mail to devjobs@photoshelter.com. Thanks!

------
neodude
San Francisco, CA

Pivotal Labs - FULLTIME, INTERN, REMOTE, H1B.

We're one of the best agile development consultancies around. We're looking
for sharp, empathetic software developers, mainly working in web (Rails) and
mobile (iPhone, Android) projects. Past clients include Groupon, Twitter,
Google, Gowalla. We also build Pivotal Tracker, an agile project management
tool.

You don't have to be an expert in Rails or the mobile frameworks to get a job
here - as long as you are pleasant to work with and willing to learn, that's
good enough. Since we pair every day, you'll pick up what you need to know
very quickly. After just a month at Pivotal I felt I had improved leaps and
bounds as a developer and learnt a tremendous amount about Rails that I didn't
know before.

Give me a ping - thomas@pivotallabs.com. Read more about how we work:
<http://pivotallabs.com/jobs/welcome>

------
dbuxton
Arachnys (<http://www.arachnys.com>)

Full time - White Bear Yard, Farringdon, London

We're looking for smart Python developers who want to be part of a growing
startup solving exciting and technically challenging problems.

Our product gathers international press and corporate data and turns it into
intelligence for companies doing business in emerging markets.

As of Monday, we're now four people (2 1/2 technical :) and looking for our
fifth.

We'd ideally like someone who could write a thesis on Bayesian classifiers,
but we'll consider skilled engineers who can look us in the eye and make us
believe that they'll learn. Very specific expertise is not a requirement;
enough of a maths/compsci background to call bs on the wrong approach is.

Email founders at arachnys.com if it sounds like your sort of challenge.
Include links to public code please.

------
alfiejohn_
Melbourne, Australia or Olso, Norway.

Opera Software is looking for a System Administrator / System Developer.

Opera Software is seeking a talented, engaged System Administrator who thrives
in an international product development and production environment.

Opera's strong developer culture and hands-on, technical managers make it a
unique place to work.

Opera email services currently have about 500,000 accounts across our My Opera
Mail and FastMail.FM brands. You will be responsible for keeping this
commercial email service running with close to 100% availability.

Ongoing development and automation of our operational systems is always
needed, to keep the administration workload manageable as we grow across
geographically distributed data centers.

For more info - <http://www.opera.com/company/jobs/opening/331/>

~~~
jacobr
Oslo, Norway. Full time.

Opera Software is looking for a Senior Perl Developer for the Core Services &
Operations department.

Opera has over 200 million users every month, and our browsers are dependent
on the web-based systems that we develop and operate in the Core Services and
Operations Team.

You will lead development work on one of our key services such as our user
account service, synchronization service or browser download service.

Read more and apply at <http://www.opera.jobs/opening/330/>

------
mdkess
Broadway Technology - New York, NY and Austin TX

We are a tight, fast and profitable ~50 person software company working in the
financial software space. We don't trade - we sell pickaxes to the gold
miners, so to speak. Our main product is a high speed distributed system, on
top of which we've built a trading platform for algorithms and other software.
We are looking for experienced software developers (no finance experience
required) - in particular, we really need an awesome UI developer to help
build our trading UI and make it fast and beautiful.

See our news room for some buzz: <http://www.broadwaytechnology.com/press>

and apply at: <http://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers>

Also - free lunch and snacks!

------
dman
Enthought - www.enthought.com

Python development for scientific applications, financial applications and
Python toolset development.

Enthought has offices in Austin, New York, Cambridge, Mumbai.

If you use Python and love numpy / scipy then Enthought would be a great place
for you. Come work with numpy / scipy hackers on solving interesting
scientific analysis and data visualization problems. Also we are building the
next generation of Python development tools, so there is no shortage of
interesting problems to work on. Send applications to jobs@enthought.com and
mention that you saw this on the hacker news Feb 2012 thread. Looking forward
to working with some of you.

If you have any questions about Enthought, what jobs are on offer and what
problems keep us up at night feel free to reach out to me at dsharma at
enthought dot com

------
klochner
San Francisco, CA - RentMineOnline (FBFund '09, SeedCamp '08)

We're revolutionizing the marketing industry for apartment communities. Our
company is small, growing and profitable.

We're looking for an on-site rails developer (we won't complain if you also
like to write javascript).

Our stack is:

    
    
       * nginx
       * passenger/rails
       * redis
       * jquery, prototype
       * amazon rds/sdb/s3
       * hosted at slicehost
       * facebook/twitter/linkedin integrations
       * code hosted on github
    

Come join our team in the Presidio and start pushing code from day 1. As one
of three in-house developers (+2 remote devs), you will have exposure to all
aspects of our business, and you will see your work have an immediate and
important impact on our operations & bottom line.

email kevin@rentmineonline.com

------
numenta
Redwood City, CA - Numenta

Build the future of machine learning and big data.

Learn more on our website: <http://www.numenta.com/>

Job Requirements:

* BS or MS in Computer Science, or equivalent experience

* Outstanding programming skills, preferably in Python

* 3-5 years experience implementing high traffic web applications

* 3-5 years experience with high performance systems in a commercial setting

* Familiarity with entire web stack: Javascript, HTML, CSS, Memcached, application layer, and databases

* Experience with SQL and no-SQL databases

* Experience with unix/linux shell

* Experience programming Amazon EC2 a plus

* Experience with Agile / Scrum and/or test driven methodologies a plus

* Able to demonstrate strong intellectual capabilities and significant individual contributions

* Excellent written and verbal communication skills

Qualified applicants should email a resume and cover letter to resume-
web@numenta.com.

------
zukhan
FULLTIME or INTERN. Offices in San Francisco, Boston, and Menlo Park.

Delphix (www.delphix.com) is a data virtualization company that does for
databases what VMware did for servers - this is a massive market, and we are
on track for similar success. The product is unique and provides huge value to
our users - in our first year of selling, we have already added 30 large
corporate customers, including many of the Fortune 500 (Proctor & Gamble,
Staples, Qualcomm, etc.). The engineering team is top notch, which includes
inventors and architects of the VMware platform, Oracle RAC, Sun ZFS file
system, and DTrace. We believe database virtualization is the next frontier
for achieving 100x payback in IT, and Delphix is leading the way.

Delphix engineering sits at the nexus of three core technologies: databases,
operating systems, and the cloud. We've taken the best and brightest across
the industry and built an engineering culture where anyone with a good idea
has a voice and can drive unique projects with the backing of a wealth of
knowledge and experience. Whether its developing new abstractions in the
filesystem, designing an architecture to inter-operate with a novel database,
or developing a new cloud paradigm for structured data, there is no lack of
hard problems and opportunities at Delphix.

WANTED (intelligent/creative/passionate problem solvers)

Do you want to work with brilliant people in a culture where creativity and
clarity of thinking is encouraged and rewarded? Are you interested in working
on the Data, the next big problem in Data Center? Do you thrive on solving
difficult technical challenges? Do you take pride in writing beautiful code
with a strong attention to detail? Then we are looking for you! Engineers who
strive to master their craft; generalists who want to contribute at all levels
of the application, from the database to the client and all things in-between.
Delphix offers awesome tough technical challenges in the Systems Management,
File Systems, Distributed / Cloud Computing, Clustering, Databases, and
software excellence.

Email jobs@delphix.com for more information and include Hacker News in the
subject line.

------
js2
Mountain View, CA. Full time. On-site. RockMelt has a few browser developer
positions open. RockMelt is based on Chromium.

* Mac OS X: Objective-C/C++

* Windows: C++

* Extensions/platform: Javascript

* UX: lead-visual designer

<http://www.rockmelt.com/jobs.html>

Mail me at jay@rockmelt.com if interested.

------
calvarez
San Francisco, CA - Yammer The people who use Yammer regularly tell us that
they have better access to information, get less email, collaborate better
within and across departments, and feel more valued.

We're growing in revenues and customers rapidly. We really need strong
engineering talent but keeping our hiring bar high.

We're going to win because we can move more quickly than our competition: \-
weekly releases \- deep in-house analytics team \- not wedded to specific
technologies \- only as much process as necessary \- open and transparent
communication across teams and from executive management \- constant learning

Salary, benefits, perks are excellent. <http://www.yammer.com/jobs>

------
dabent
Santa Monica, CA (Los Angeles area)

TRUECar.com - TrueCar shows consumers how much people actually paid for a
particular new car in their area, then guides them to dealers we've certified.
When someone buys from a dealer we've sent them to, we get paid. We already
have solid revenues, are well funded and and are growing rapidly. We need lots
of technical talent to help us grow.

* JAVA - We are looking for Java architects to design and build the technology used to power our production websites, APIs, widgets, and internal tools. This is a chance for you to join a growing company and build something that's going to scale to support millions of users/visitors and provide them with all kinds of data.

* Python/Django - Our main site is in Django, which means we need serious talent to help it scale and expand as we continue to grow. Plus, you'll get to work with me.

* We also have other technical positions for Front End, Senior Linux Systems Engineer, QA engineer, Java developers and more. If you're local (in and around Santa Monica) and interested, let me know (email is in profile).

* We also have some non-technical openings for senior positions in marketing, customer retention, HR, finance and accounting. Email me for details.

My story - moved from Atlanta all the way out to Santa Monica after stopping
by the TrueCar booth at PyCon 2011. I started here three month ago and love
it. I'm working with a great team that knows how to develop software and for
management who seems to "get it" with regards to software developers.

The Python team in an open workspace that has a view of the ocean
(<http://picplz.com/user/dabent/pic/tpc4v/>), and all the Santa Monica offices
are blocks from the beach. They have great benefits, including company equity,
100% paid family medical, dental, vision, and a healthy 401k. They also offer
gym membership reimbursement ($50 a month), 12 holidays, career training, 3
weeks PTO and have a kitchen stocked with fruit, snacks and such. I've
honestly never had a job this good. If you're interested, send me your resume.
My email is in my profile.

------
cameldrv
Austin, TX

DocBookMD (www.docbookmd.com) is a funded, revenue generating Austin startup
changing the way doctors communicate using smartphones and tablets.

We're looking to bring on a full-time iOS developer to help us make a
beautiful, highly functional app.

You:

* Have at least one app on the app store.

* Have a strong sense of pride in your work, and want to write efficient, maintainable code.

* Are passionate about making interfaces that are highly functional, yet quick to learn and use (physicians are very busy and are impatient with software)

* Have a strong work ethic

We offer:

* Competitive compensation

* An exciting, fast growing work environment

* Huge opportunity for professional growth as the company grows

* A product that actually matters. DocBookMD already has saved lives by getting the right information to doctors quickly, so they can make better decisions.

kammeyer at docbookmd.com

~~~
bconway
Congrats on your recent Statesman article!

------
zds
New York, NY or San Francisco, CA

DEVELOPER - FULL TIME

Codecademy is the easiest way to learn to code. Since August, more than a
million people have used Codecademy to learn the basics of JavaScript and now
they can learn Python and Ruby as well. We're still a small team of six and
we're looking for backend and frontend developers to build the education
platform of the future.

Our stack is Ruby/Rails, MongoDB, with some backbone.js. We're doing cool
stuff like running Python and Ruby environments client-side and we love open
source as well.

If you're looking to have an incredible impact on the education and future of
millions, we'd love to talk to you. codecademy.com/jobs or email us at jobs
(at) codecademy (dot) com. Thanks!

------
sheats
ClearCare - Full-time - Remote or Downtown SF. Django - jQuery

We are a small start-up with the best product in the industry after about a
year of development. We only have one full-time developer at the moment (me)
and are looking to add another.

If you are looking for a position where you can have a big influence on the
product this is it. You need to have experience on all levels of the stack and
we'd really love someone who has a passion for simple but powerful UIs.

More details: <http://clearcareonline.com/> and
<http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/16261>

------
BrandonMTurner
Boston, MA (No remote) - Full Time - <http://www.loseit.com>

= About Lose It! =

Lose It! is a popular iPhone / Android / Website application that changes
people's lives by helping them manage their weight.

8M+ iPhone Downloads (currently top 10 in Health category)

500k+ Android Downloads (very new, currently top 15 in Health category)

2M Website enabled users (connecting to our website is optional)

2M Uniques per month across all platforms

7M+ pounds of weight have been lost by website enabled users (Estimated ~18M
pounds lost across all users)

8k messages betweens users that opted into social features per day

450M+ foods logged by website enabled users

Current Team - 1 CEO (technical), 1 Developer (me), 1 Business Dev, 1
Community Manager

Current Stack - GWT, MySQL, Java (server side and Android), AWS, Objective C
(iPhone), Membase

Current Tools - Intellij, Git, Navicat, New Relic, CloudBees, Asana

= Who we are looking for =

Lose It! is looking for new members (we have more then one spot open) for our
product team to help us build our next generation of products. We believe that
small teams of well rounded people can do great things, so we're looking for
someone that can contribute to all phases of building a great product. We
believe that iterating on our products with customers is the best way to build
something great, so we'd like someone who enjoys talking to customers and
making them happy (and maybe even helping to change their lives).

As a software engineer at Lose It!, you'll be an early member of the team that
is building the core product, the most complete and effective weight loss
software spanning mobile devices and the web. You should have a passion for
and a proven track record of building products that delight users.

= Who to contact =

{first name} at loseit.com - If you think you would be a good fit send me an
email with anything (resume, cover letter, github account, maybe just a simple
'hello'. I'll read anything and everything you send).

~~~
fieldforceapp
>7M+ pounds of weight have been lost by website enabled users (Estimated ~18M
pounds lost across all users)

Perhaps the best stat I've ever seen on a mission statement, more fat... I
mean power to you!

------
jtmcmc
Bay Area, CA. Badgeville

We are looking for a Technical Account Manager / Customer Success Engineer and
a Technical Support Engineer. We're a fast growing gamification platform that
has been used in major corporate websites like Samsung's and Rogers' to drive
customer engagement.

The listings can be seen at: Customer Success Engineer / Technical Account
Manager <http://bit.ly/zRA6tl> Technical Support Engineer
<http://bit.ly/z1SO3x>

If you're interested or have any questions feel free to email me at justin
_at_ badgeville.com

------
heyjonboy
New York City, NY - ParkWhiz

Lead Designer: <http://www.parkwhiz.com/about/jobs/designer/>

ParkWhiz creates software to help parking owners manage and market their
parking using the ParkWhiz website, mobile apps, and data APIs. Our platform
currently processes millions of dollars in transactions, and we're growing
fast. Our stack is PHP, MySQL, nginx, and Redis, with a dash of Python on the
backend, and jQuery/LESS/HTML5 on the front-end. We're a small team, and we
work smart and fast.

Contact me directly if interested: jon@[company].com

------
rjsjr
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Social Finance <http://sofi.org/> is fixing Student Loans with better rates,
alumni investment, and great social integration. We're looking for Web
Designer/Front End Developer, and Engineers to come work with an experienced
startup engineering team and build great products. Backed by Eric Schmidt and
Steve Anderson, we're located in the beautiful Presidio and have a free
shuttle from downtown.

Apply online at <https://sofi.resumetracker.com/public>

------
masnick
Durham, NC - fulltime (H1B) Duke University, Center for Health Policy and
Inequalities Research

We're a group of public health researchers looking for a junior software
developer to work on the software that runs our research. This is a great
opportunity for a developer with an interest in public health, including an
interest in possibly traveling to international study sites. More information
(and contact info) at <http://chpir.org/software_dev_job>, or contact me
directly from my profile.

------
shennyg
Los Angeles, CA - Full Time, Part Time and contract.

Contender.com is a high-growth, early stage company, that provides a fully-
automated, turn-key platform for buyers and sellers to negotiate prices and
purchase event tickets. Read more about why Everything’s Negotiable on our
blog: [http://www.contender.com/blog/contender/welcome-to-
contender...](http://www.contender.com/blog/contender/welcome-to-contender-
tickets/)

    
    
      Job Perks
      ☑ Play a big role on a small team
      ☑ Work closely with founders and executives from some of the largest media companies in America
      ☑ Leave your fingerprint on a huge industry
      ☑ Have stock options in a company that is fixing a broken model
    
      Requirements
      ☑ Experience making web applications that scale
      ☑ Experience with MVC design patterns and frameworks
      ☑ Demonstrated fanatical attention to detail
      ☑ Familiarity with source control systems (Git)
    
      Pluses
      ☑ Appreciation of software development best practices, but knows when it is important to deliver
      ☑ Experience with git flow, Vagrant, Memcached, Amazon Web Services
      ☑ Comfortable working on the command line
      ☑ SQL optimization chops
    

We are looking for a PHP Developer and also a Frontend Developer. Please use
the following link to apply for either:

[http://contender.theresumator.com/apply/Iui6yk/Frontend-
Web-...](http://contender.theresumator.com/apply/Iui6yk/Frontend-Web-
Developer.html?source=HN)

------
3pt14159
Toronto: Many companies I know are hiring. FreshBooks, 500px, Rocketr,
Mozilla, HireWinston, Endloop, Viafora are all hiring developers. Most are
also hiring designers (Rocketr and Viafora are not).

~~~
sycr
Do you have any contacts in particular? I'm in Toronto myself, and currently
looking.

~~~
drupeek
Re-posted above with contact details.

------
ubercore
We're looking for Django developers.

Remote work is fine, but Providence, RI area is preferable (or, a willingness
to consider relocation eventually; though to be clear, for the right person
this isn't a requirement at all).

We're a small design driven development company working exclusively on Django
projects. Very flexible work environment, bonus options, etc. We are not a
funded startup, we're bootstrapping ourselves. We have a large fluffy dog as
the office mascot!

Must enjoy, or tolerate, a wide variety of musical genres and styles.

Email peter at projectevolution.com if you're interested!

------
jclemenson
NYC - Founding Engineer / Lead Developer (Ruby) at Centzy
(<http://centzy.com>)

Centzy is Kayak for local services - comparison shopping for everyday local
services like haircuts, dry cleaners, and oil changes. It's a large, untapped
market, and we are funded by great investors who share our passion: Lightbank
(Groupon's original investor) and ffVC (Klout's original investor).

We are a team of two (one hacker, one business guy with a CS degree) and we
are looking for another hacker. As our first hire, we would consider you a
late co-founder and expect as much. You'll get serious product ownership with
real equity and a salary. You'll be the third leg of the tripod.

We're looking for someone who has built and scaled products on the Ruby /
Rails stack in the past. You've probably worked at a startup if not started
one. You are smart and relentlessly resourceful. You'll spend most of your
time crafting code in Ruby and Javascript, so you should love it. We think
hackers should drive product, so you should be comfortable doing this. You've
probably at least dabbled in MongoDB and Node.js.

We have great shared startup space in the Lower East Side with tons of great
food and bar options nearby. In addition to equity and salary, you'll get your
choice of equipment and we'll cover 100% of your health benefits, and lunches
and dinners while you're working. And of course the fridge will always be
stocked with soda and great micro brews.

------
boatbasin
LocalBonus (New York, NY) FULL TIME Rails Developer in NYC (or REMOTE)

Why us: \- Product is something you'd use (we let consumers use their existing
credit/debit cards as loyalty cards at local businesses) \- Seed funding
already closed (recently... so we have runway) \- You'd be the third person on
the team so there's plenty of equity to work with \- We're currently in the
Entrepreneur's Roundtable Accelerator program (<http://eranyc.com>) \- CTO has
12 years software dev experience, 6 years managing tech teams. He's an awesome
mentor (and generally awesome guy). Among other things, he managed the team
that built Australia's largest Ruby on Rails application. \- CEO is a Stanford
grad with 6+ years direct experience in our industry \- Ability to shape
corporate culture. We tend to be disciplined and professional about the stuff
that matters and very casual/flexible about the stuff that doesn't. \- Our
main stack is Rails 3.1, MySQL (moving to MongoDB soon), jQuery, and HAML. \-
Looking to build out our iOS and Android platform. If you have experience
here, you'd be in charge of this.

Ideal candidate: \- 2-3 years full time dev experience in Ruby (will consider
light Ruby experience or more junior if you're a solid fit and eager to learn)
\- Smart / raw talent / logical thought process important \- Entrepreneurial
hustle - basically someone that wants to contribute a lot to LocalBonus and
then be CTO/Founder of their own company after this.

Email tim@localbonus.com

------
bentoner
We’re looking for a UI/UX designer in Melbourne, Australia.

Full-time preferable; part-time or intern possible.

We’re a startup based in Carlton. We’re working on a web/email app that makes
it easier to write documents with other people. It automatically keeps track
of what changed and who did the work, without requiring people to modify how
they currently do things, whether it be by passing attachments around by email
or by sharing documents in dropbox. It’s not launched yet.

Design is really important to us and you’ll be our first dedicated designer.
(Right now our team is approximately 4 developers and a business guy.) We’re
running into lots of design challenges and need someone to take the lead on
these, in addition to designing the overall experience. As an example, this
week we are thinking about how to show the changes between two Word documents
in a clearer way than the Word compare view (which is horrible!).

We dream of hiring a junior version of Ryan Singer. We want someone who’s
quite analytical about the design process. Regarding technical stuff, you need
to be able to work in HTML and CSS, have a good understanding of what’s
possible to do with Javascript, and know or be willing to learn git.

Get in touch with me (ben@contextualsystems.com) with any questions, or send a
CV and link to your portfolio to apply. I’ll put a more detailed job ad up at
<http://contextualsystems.com/jobs/> soon.

------
mdelagra
Leapfrog Online is looking for a talented Chicago-area Python engineer to work
in our Evanston office. Our Python engineers build and maintain high-traffic
web sites using the Django web framework. We offer a great working atmosphere,
a strong focus on work-life balance, and tremendous opportunities to learn new
skills and technologies. We also have competitive salaries and benefits and
close-knit teams who like what they do.

As we principally focus on the web, we look for real-world experience using
Python application frameworks (such as Django) to build high-traffic web sites
and applications. Experience with other languages is welcome. What are the
extras we look for? Experience producing and consuming web services (SOAP,
REST, XML-RPC); experience working with message-oriented systems (AMQP or
other message, pub-sub and task queues such as Celery); deep knowledge of
version control systems (especially Mercurial or Git); an interest in non-
RDBMS data stores (CouchDB, MongoDB, Redis); knowing what it really means to
develop RESTful applications; and, experience with functional and declarative
programming models in addition to object-oriented development.

If you're a bright, self-motivated engineer who enjoys using open source
software to solve interesting problems, you’re our kind of programmer, and
we’d like to talk to you. You can apply on our site, where you'll also find
full job descriptions and information about Leapfrog Online:
<http://www.leapfrogonline.com/who/careers/>

------
jackowayed
Palo Alto, CA; San Francisco, CA; remote for some positions

Cloudera is hiring for everything. Lots of cool distributed systems problems
to solve, plus some unique opportunities like being a trainer--live anywhere,
travel all over for free.

I interned there last summer, and I was totally blown away. Everyone there is
brilliant, and they get to work on technical problems that are at their level,
not just making another webapp.

And they're completely exploding. They're aggressively establishing themselves
as _the_ Hadoop company. They just signed a big deal with Oracle that should
help legitimize them even more in the places that matter (ie. with big
companies that are willing to pay big money):
[http://www.cloudera.com/blog/2012/01/oracle-selects-cdh-
and-...](http://www.cloudera.com/blog/2012/01/oracle-selects-cdh-and-cloudera-
manager-as-the-apache-hadoop-platform-for-the-oracle-big-data-appliance/)

The culture is great. Fun people to be around, they really appreciate that
taking care of engineers is vital to the company's success, management is
deeply technical all the way up to the CEO, and they have regular all-hands
meetings where they say just about anything you could want to know about the
company.

I was so impressed that I've kept working on-and-off when I have the time, and
I convinced my brother to apply and take a job there.

<http://www.cloudera.com/company/careers/>

------
dougb
Pittsburgh PA, fulltime

Software Engineer – Energy Management Applications KWantera has an immediate
need for an application software engineer to help extend our Energy
Management, and Trading platform. The candidate will have extensive hands-on
experience in developing and debugging data-intensive dynamics web
applications: Developing and testing client-side web applications using AJAX
technologies (JavaScript, jQuery, JSON, HTML, and CSS) Work in collaboration
with the customer account team to ensure browser compatibility for both cloud-
based and hosted environments. Participating in the design process and
documentation of the software architecture

Qualifications: Strong JavaScript, HTML and CSS programming experience for
dynamic web-applications. Prior experience with jQuery, Python, and Java.
Excellent verbal and written technical communication skills BS/MS in Computer
Science, Computer Engineering, Electrical or related with emphasis on machine
learning

The successful candidate will be excited to work in energy and clean-tech
industry. Compensation is commensurate with experience, education, and
references. This position is for immediate hiring. All interested candidates
should apply through <http://www.kwantera.com> and include a link to a web
project along with their resume.

You can also contact me for more info doug at company's domain name.

------
200902
Cyrus Innovation

FULL TIME - New York - Boston

Do you love Ruby on Rails or Java but really consider yourself a Polyglot
Programmer? Do you want to work on custom back end applications with other
exceptional developers and continuously make yourself a better engineer? Do
you want to have a real work-life balance and still be able to produce great
work?

Cyrus Innovation is a profitable and growing Agile development consulting firm
that was founded in 2003 and provides on-site XP teams to start-up and
enterprise level organizations in Boston and New York City.

We are looking for honest and energized developers to join our exceptional
team. We pair program, practice TDD, and have daily stand-ups on every project
and are looking for people who love Agile as much as we do. We don’t believe
in cubicles and think that an open office space that allows for constant
communication is the best way to produce great work. Through our intense
hiring process we bring on the best developers in town and aren’t afraid to
fire people who can’t get the job done.

We are serious about our love for new technology, best practices, and constant
improvement. If you have a true passion for coding both in and out of the
office and believe that Agile is the best way to get things done, we would
love to hear from you.

For more information about Cyrus, or to apply for a position please send a
resume to Marc Rosenberg at mrosenberg@cyrusinnovation.com

------
jcn
NYC, New York, NY - Full Time Developers, Devops

Indaba Music - <http://www.indabamusic.com/> \- gives musicians reasons and
opportunities to make music. We launched in 2007 and over the past five years
our community has grown to over 650,000 musicians from almost every country on
earth. Our musicians compose, record, and remix music for fun and professional
opportunities. We have created original songs for brands like Red Bull,
Bacardi, and the NFL and have remixed music for Yo-Yo Ma, Linkin Park, Metric,
T-Pain, Peter Gabriel, Snoop Dogg, and dozens of other incredible artists.

We're looking for developers who are passionate about music and believe that
the music industry is more alive than ever.

    
    
      - We code Ruby
      - We code Javascript
      - We love AWS
      - We <3 New York
    

We believe in test coverage and giving our developers a fair amount of
autonomy. We have a large code base and are happy to experiment with it for a
better experience for our users and our developers. We're looking for ruby/js
developers, devops, and really anyone who would like to help us build out our
awesome engineering culture.

Email jobs@indabamusic.com or find out more on our jobs page (which is mostly
a re-telling of this post):

<http://www.indabamusic.com/about/jobs>

------
nradov
San Jose, CA. Full time

OptumInsight is seeking Software Engineers, a Software Architect, and a
Software Development Manager to work on the Axolotl suite of health
information exchange applications. <http://www.axolotl.com/> We work mainly
with the Java stack but use a number of other tools as well. I prefer
generalists who can do both front-end and back-end work as needed. Prior
healthcare experience is a plus but not required.

Here are direct links to the postings where you can apply.

Software Engineer:
[http://careers.unitedhealthgroup.com/Data/Jobs/Information%2...](http://careers.unitedhealthgroup.com/Data/Jobs/Information%20Technology/367875%20Software%20Engineer%20EXCELLENT%20College%20Grad%20Opportunity%20San%20Jose%20CA.aspx)

Software Architect:
[http://careers.unitedhealthgroup.com/Data/Jobs/Information%2...](http://careers.unitedhealthgroup.com/Data/Jobs/Information%20Technology/372031%20Commercial%20Software%20ArchitectAxolotl.aspx)

Software Development Manager:
[http://careers.unitedhealthgroup.com/Data/Jobs/Information%2...](http://careers.unitedhealthgroup.com/Data/Jobs/Information%20Technology/374305%20Software%20Development%20Manager%20Health%20Information%20Exchange%20Solution.aspx)

------
maggiemzli
San Francisco, CA. FULL TIME Senior Web Developer/Engineering Manager

Brightidea, Inc. is hiring a Senior Web Developer/Engineering Manager with PHP
web programming and architecture experience. Your responsibilities include
technical team lead, technical design, and feature implementation for Web 2.0
Social Innovation Management products, working closely with the CTO, product
managers, your team, and QA engineering to create high quality new features.

We are a fast growing SaaS company. Rated top in our field, we develop and
host innovation management software for over 200+ influential clients around
the world, including fortune 500 companies. Our various clients use Brigjtidea
software to change the world; from GE’s ecomanigation.com challenge gathering
ideas for Green Innovation, to Harley Davidson for building rides
better/faster. We also use our software internally to run company-wide
innovation campaigns to come up with our next big products, enhance existing
products and services.

Work hard and play hard. Some of our employee perks include weekly happy hours
around town, a stocked bar, fooseball tournaments among many others. We’re a
dynamic profitable company, with a startup atmosphere but without the risk.

This position is our downtown San Francisco office 1 block from BART.

Email your resume to mli@brightidea.com

------
anarchitect
London, UK. Full time.

* Front-end Web developers

* Ruby Engineers

The Easyart group is the most prominent publisher, printer, wholesaler and
retailer of art prints in the UK. Through our brand King & McGaw we supply
beautiful art prints, posters and art cards to all major UK museums such as
the Tate and National Gallery. We supply most major and numerous independent
retailers with art product and have exclusive direct relationships with major
classic artists such as Picasso as well as hundreds of young and aspiring
artists. Easyart.com is the largest UK art print online shop with more than
20,000 customers browsing our 100,000 prints every day.

We are working hard to get more people to explore and buy beautiful art. There
are many artists that need discovering, walls that need decorating and trends
that need creating. We have the network, contacts and manufacturing platform
in place and now need people to help us develop it and realise its full
potential.

Our technology and marketing team are based on Leather Lane in London, our
workshop, customer service and administration is based in Sussex on the South
Coast.

We're passionate about technology here at Easyart, and always looking for
developers to join our team in London.

Details: <http://www.easyart.com/content/help/jobs.ghtml>

------
ipster
AllTrails

FULLTIME or INTERN

San Francisco (preferred) / Los Angeles / NYC / Remote / H1B

<http://alltrails.com>

AllTrails is hiring! We're building Yelp for the outdoors - the best way to
discover and share hiking trails and outdoor activities around you. We're
helping people rediscover the outdoors and having lots of fun in the process.
Camping benefits, anyone?

We just launched our brand new site in partnership with National Geographic
(<http://alltrails.com/partners/national_geographic>) and have the #1 outdoors
app in the Apple and Android stores (search for 'Hiking').

Our company was AngelPad incubated, is funded by 500Startups and consists of a
strong team from Google / Microsoft / Facebook with previous startup
experience. We also have the author of an O'Reilly Android book on the team.

We're looking for exceptional designers / front-end Engineers, back-end Rails
engineers, mobile developers (Android and iOS). Cross-functional and full-
stack developers are preferred. We're also hiring for a community manager and
sales folks.

If your idea of sunlight is more than just sitting in front of a really bright
monitor all day, we'd love to hear from you!

<http://alltrails.com/jobs> or justin@alltrails.com

------
federicof
San Francisco, CA (2 min wlk from Caltrain) FULLTIME REMOTE H1B

★ Full stack JavaScript Engineer (Backbone/Knockout/Express/Node) ★ at
Gild.com

We're rethinking the way professionals find great companies to work for and
apply for jobs. We believe that the current process is broken for both
applicants and companies, and we're fixing it. We're venture-backed
(Globespan, TMT Investments), and our customers are crazy about what we're
building.

This position is our first technical hire dedicated to our new Node.js
infrastructure, with a ton of room to influence its evolution. The best fit
will be someone with hands-on experience working with a production Node.js
app. This is an amazing opportunity for somebody who is passionate about
JavaScript technologies.

We're looking for somebody that can translate a high-level product vision to
production-ready code without needing a babysitter.

Technologies we like: Javascript/Coffeescript, Ruby, Perl, Express.js/Zappa,
Socket.io, Sprockets, Rails, Compass, SASS What you don't know, we will teach
you. What we don't know, you will teach us.

Cool things we've built: <http://youtu.be/13GaYDoRwOg>

Apply here <http://goo.gl/SX4sW>

(Please don't apply if you suffer from the "Not invented here" syndrome. We
like lazy coders.)

------
lamby
London, England. <https://www.playfire.com/jobs>

Small (4) startup in the gaming space looking for software engineers. Are you
the one? You are, if you:

* Love agile development, working independently on your own challenges, and together in a team on the bigger vision

* Are completely fluent in a scripting language such as Python, Perl, PHP or Ruby and have experience with web frameworks and the MVC concept. We don't require fluency in our current technology stack - great programmers can pick up new technologies.

* Have used MySQL or PostgreSQL extensively and you know your way around Apache, nginx or other server. It's a bonus if you have good JavaScript skills (we use jQuery)

* Get excited by the idea of scaling web apps to millions of users

* Are the best developer in your peer group, and want to be at a place where you are constantly challenged and pushed to become better

* Get obsessed about the problem you're solving and don't stop until you've cracked it

* Have a thirst to learn new skills and technologies, and can pick things up easily

* Want to have fun building lots of new features and get stuff done

* Are full of positive energy, relish the thought of being part of a small, fast-moving team and enjoy brainstorming about new ideas

See <https://www.playfire.com/jobs> for more. You can see some of our code at
<http://code.playfire.com/>

------
shahed
Chicago, IL (REMOTE AVAILABLE) - Software Engineer - Part Time

Viatask is looking for engineers #2 and #3 to join a small close team building
the new way to outsource your physical errands.

We are looking for someone who not only is a "Software Engineer", but some one
who can also feel comfortable calling themselves a "Softwarepreneur". Taking
issues and solving problems without having to ask questions is something we
accel at Viatask and hope you can as well.

You'll be challenged to take big structured ideas and bring them to life.
Shipping each feature with pride and courage. Also loking into the users
criteria and implementing upon that.

Viatask: <http://crunchbase.com/company/viatask>

Requirements: Rails, JQuery, HTML, CSS, and expert web development knowledge

Press: [http://thenextweb.com/video/2011/09/30/16-year-old-builds-
ta...](http://thenextweb.com/video/2011/09/30/16-year-old-builds-ta..).
[http://nbcchicago.com/blogs/inc-well/shahed-khan-teen-
entrep...](http://nbcchicago.com/blogs/inc-well/shahed-khan-teen-entrep..).
<http://socialtimes.com/shahed-kahn_b74848>

Interested or want more info? Email: contact@viatask.com

Thanks, Shahed

------
tomblomfield
London, UK - GoCardless is a VC-backed startup looking to hire for the
following positions:

\- Backend engineers

\- Front-end developers

\- Business development roles

We're building the next generation of online payment tools, and are partnered
with one of the world's largest banks.

GoCardless is built using bleeding edge Ruby and Rails, Postgres 9,
Coffeescript and Redis. Experience with any of those technologies is a plus,
but certainly not required.

More detail here: <https://gocardless.com/jobs>

------
BenjaminDyer
Hungary, UK, Possibly Homebased. Full time.

Great Developer Wanted - Javascript, CSS3, HTML, UI / UX

[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=2475685](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=2475685)

Based in the UK and Hungary, we are an innovative, well funded startup with a
unique product. We have exceptional leadership who have already built other
start-up companies from scratch and made them into success stories. Currently,
we are looking to hire an extremely bright developer that wants to make a
difference within our business.

This is an excellent position for a talented developer with a great knowledge
of HTML and with a passion for producing high quality, functional web and
webkit applications. Day to day you will work closely with other developers in
the company, working on a range of high profile clients requirements.

The job is home based with regular meetings at Budapest and occasional travel
to UK.

Desired Skills & Experience

Must have skills:

\- Object Oriented PHP \- HTML \- Very strong Javascript \- CSS3 \- MVC
experience \- UI / UX experience \- Good written and spoken English

Additionally any of the following skills would be beneficial:

\- PhoneGap \- Mobile app development \- Objective-C \- Java \- Sencha Touch
\- Experience with web services architecture and SOAP/REST interfaces \- Good
visual design skills

~~~
moorew
These guys are awesome, I wish I had the skills to work with them!

If you have the technical ability, I recommend applying for this - I've worked
with them on other projects and they are really great guys - every venture
they have undertaken has turned out well.

I am not part of this company - just an interested party :)

~~~
BenjaminDyer
Oh cool, thanks for the nice comment :)

------
etrgreg
New York, NY

ExpandTheRoom, a boutique creative agency, is looking for full-time Mobile
Developers (Windows Phone 7, iOS) as well as PHP Developers and UX Designers.
We have a truly excellent team of developers and designers, and a fun work
environment and culture. We'd also consider internships.

If you're interested, check the site - <http://www.expandtheroom.com/jobs> or
contact us at iwannawork@expandtheroom.com

------
triggit
Triggit, Inc.

San Francisco, CA Full-Time. Remote considered.

<http://triggit.com/careers>

Want to work with hundreds of terabytes of realtime data using advanced JVM
Languages like Clojure and Scala, dig into that data with Hadoop, and invent
cutting edge products to handle it all?

Triggit, a San Francisco ad:technology startup is hiring.

Ping us @ engjobs@triggit.com.

If you're obsessed with distributed systems for processing big data and are
intimately familiar with Java and Hadoop, you're going to have a lot of fun.
At Triggit, we pride ourselves on our merit-based, ownership culture. You get
to run your projects, not be run.

What You'll Do All Day: • Design and Deploy Triggit’s data tools including A/B
testing, forecasting, etc. • Collaborate with multiple teams to implement
requests into the Hadoop Cluster • Build and Optimize dozens of reports and
create data visualization and storage tools around them • Grow and Scale the
Hadoop Analytics Platform

Additional Openings: \- BackEnd Engineer (C/C++ on Linux) \- Platform Engineer
(Ruby on Rails) \- Sr. Dev Ops

Base pay for engineers starts in the six figures, you get to build your own
battle station, and every engineer gets an office - with a door. Positions are
full time and based in our SOMA, San Francisco, CA office.

------
elmomalmo
Agile Developer (Python, Mobile, UI)

Myspace / Specific Media

Cardiff, United Kingdom. Full time.

Specific Media are recruiting TDD evangelists and clean code junkies to help
create the next generation of social entertainment - Myspace TV. Would you
like to discuss what you're watching in real-time on your iPad? Browse music
on the Web and throw it to your TV? Invite your friends to watch the same
sports games? Pause that film and carry on watching it on your mobile? You get
the idea.

What's even better is that (with the help of the creative talents like Justin
Timberlake) you get to use this great technology to help transform Myspace.
Your code being used every day by tens of millions of users worldwide.

Here at Specific Media, you will work in truly Agile, small teams using Scrum,
working in short iterations. You will have unparalleled opportunity to
contribute your ideas and have real influence over how we work and on the
awesome applications we create. If you're a passionate software developer who
is interested in software development both inside and outside work; and you
want to be part of the most exciting software projects currently happening in
South Wales... Myspace needs YOU!

More details are available if you send me an email at emalethan [at]
specificmedia dot com

------
bwwhite
London, UK

<http://www.mindcandy.com>

Mind Candy is one of the world's leading developers of social multi-player
games, helping kids (and big kids!) around the world play and connect. Best-
known for online game Moshi Monsters.

Some technical roles we're currently hiring for:

* IT Support Engineer

* Lead Tester - Gameplay

* Mobile Developers

* Scrum Master/Agile Project Manager

* Senior Front End Developer

* Senior Web Developer

* Software Engineer - Tools

* Software Engineers

* Systems Administrator

See <http://mindcandy.com/recruitment> for more details.

------
golovast
Los Angeles, CA (Encino more specifically). Full time, on-site.

Sr. Linux Systems Admin/Engineer. We are looking for a jack-of-all-trades
type. Someone who is comfortable with a lot of different technologies and
stacks.Apache/Nginx/MySQL/Mongo/Tomcat.EC2 experience is a huge plus.

About the company: we do online market research and a lot of data analysis.
More info here: <http://www.usamp.com/>

Contact email: devops@usamp.com

------
mcin
Chicago, IL AND/or remote - Full-time, interns.

SEEKING A TECHNICAL CO-FOUNDER, ENGINEERS, AND GRAPHIC DESIGNER TO BUILD A
REVOLUTIONARY ENTERPRISE SOCIAL PLATFORM

Ventur.66 is in the beginning stages of building an enterprise social platform
that is destine to revolutionize a profession.

Our team is looking for a Technical Co-Founder, engineers, and graphic
designers who have the technical skills and leadership capabilities to help
build this platform. Because we do not have technical backgrounds, you will
have a substantial say in the direction of this product. We seek leaders who
possess a great amount of creativity, and an unrelenting drive to make a
massive impact.

As a Co-Founder, you need to be entrepreneurial, adventurous and most of all,
creative. You will have a tremendous amount of creative freedom to build the
product, but will never feel like you are stuck without guidance.

We want engineers that are capable of building a scalable, secure, and complex
network.

Essentially, if you are a leader with a passion to build products, we want
you.

If you are at all curious about what we are creating, or are interested in
hopping aboard something that has the potential to impact a profession, please
contact us at:

ventur.66@gmail.com.

------
jdavid
San Francisco, CA (SF) - PHP Backend Engineer

I work at a small growing startup in Downtown San Francisco. We have a nice
office and are working on a site with millions of unique visitors a month.

The site is growing by double percentage points every month, so we need to
hire a few backend engineers to help us refactor the code and to implement
some great new features. The company is very open and is a great place to
work. Your ideas and code will have an impact on how this company grows and
launches features.

If you would like to find out more here is what we are looking for.

Someone who has worked deeply in PHP on at least one project and has worked on
a a site at scale with at least one project. We would prefer if you were the
one who brought the site to scale, but it's ok if you learned a lot while you
were there.

We are also looking for someone that had worked in a test driven development
culture, but it's ok if you always wanted to. We want to be able to release
daily and to know that our code is well covered.

I am at @jdavid on twitter if you would like to grab coffee or lunch. We are
near the market and california.

One of our founders is extremely inspired by how GitHub is able to launch new
code.

------
motti
London, UK

FULLTIME or INTERN

REMOTE or onsite in our London offices, or some hybrid arrangement.

We are building CopyCopy (<http://www.copycopy.cc/>) - a cross-platform
productivity tool that makes it simple to transfer anything between phones and
desktop computers.

We use:

• Java (for Android, BackberryOS, GWT and in our homegrown lightweight Java
server)

• C++ (for Win32, Qt, Android NDK and Objective-C++)

• Python (occasionally) to string bits together

• Objective-C (iPhone and Mac)

• JavaScript (web frontend work and browser extensions)

• Redis

We are a young startup headed by experienced engineers, and moving fast
towards the first launch. You will have the opportunity of working on self-
contained projects from spec to release to consumers. Our Git repositories,
code review and Project Management tools are geared towards remote working and
we are open to flexible working conditions. We urgently need full-timers and
interns (paid).

Equity on top of salary for the right candidate.

We are happy to consider remote workers who are located in timezones +/-3
hours from London or you can work in our new North West London offices.

Apply now to find out about our "secret sauce" that will make CopyCopy the
simplest way of transferring anything between devices.

Just send your CV to jobs@copycopy.cc now!

------
abuggia
Cambridge, MA. Full Time

Localytics offers the most powerful app analytics platform available and gives
publishers of smartphone and tablet apps the tools needed to build more
successful and profitable apps. We’re growing rapidly and are well-funded with
a proven business model and established revenue. Read more about us in the
Wall Street Journal’s Career News & Advice section: [http://it-
jobs.fins.com/Articles/SB130437040892812517/Localy...](http://it-
jobs.fins.com/Articles/SB130437040892812517/Localytics-Hiring-Analytical-
Engineers)

Jobs Page: <http://www.localytics.com/jobs/>

We are currently hiring for two positions:

\- Sales Engineer / Consultant: We need someone with a strong background in
analytics to help our customers get the most out of our product. Strong
technical background also preferred as we may need this person to run Map
Reduce jobs to pull custom reports for enterprise clients.

\- Rails Engineer: We've recently migrated to Rails 3.1. We also use jQuery,
Underscore.js, factory_girl and RSPec. We are willing to teach a talented
candidate rails but he or she should have a strong background in web
technologies and frameworks.

We are a big data firm, growing quickly and constantly seeking talented
engineers. Our technology stack includes: Scala, MongoDB, AWS and Rails.

Take a look at a presentation our Chief Software Architect gave over the
summer on scaling MongoDB:
[http://www.10gen.com/presentations/mongonyc-2011/optimizing-...](http://www.10gen.com/presentations/mongonyc-2011/optimizing-
mongodb-lessons-learned-at-localytics)

Email us at jobs [at] localytics.com

------
dennisquintel
Amsterdam or Remote

EnergyTransitionModel.com

Quintel is looking for an experienced developer in one or more: Ruby, Rails,
Javascript (jquery, backbone, coffeescript, etc). You follow the 20%/80% rule,
prefer to re-use then to program and seemlessly switch from big picture to
implementation details.

We answers questions like: "If everybody switched to electric cars, how many
solar plants have to be built?". It is used by governments to evaluate
strategies dealing with events like peak oil, diminishing gas reserves and new
technologies.

Quintel Intelligence is a charming Dutch (grown up) startup, with a central
office in the center of Amsterdam. Our engineering-driven team (91% engineers,
PhDs etc) get the work done during office hours, so that we can enjoy our
evenings, sometimes together with afterwork-beers. The atmosphere goes from
professional consultancy to monkey house in no time. The team is pretty
international: Dutch (of course), Italian, Swiss, British.

Our codebase has something for everyone. 30% plain Ruby, 30% Javascript
(CoffeeScript/Backbone.js), 30% Rails and 10% other code. We have good code,
bad code, tested code, untested code. We have DSLs (for our non-programmers),
API, fast EC2 instances for calculations.

Some of our products include: <http://et-model.com>, <http://etflex.et-
model.com>, <http://energyfuture.nl/energy-mixer> (Dutch)

You are an experienced developer, you think lean and solve problems
creatively. You're proactive, fix first, complain later. You live in (ordered
by preference): Netherlands, Europe, World.

Reactions to: dennis@quintel.com

------
tommizzle
SimplyBusiness

FULL TIME (London)

Front End Dev, Senior Java Dev, Senior Ruby Dev

<http://www.simplybusiness.co.uk/about-us/careers/>

Our business is now at an exciting new stage of its life, as it looks to
increase its rate of customer growth further, build a strong recognisable
brand profile, and develop a comprehensive customer contact strategy to
deliver incremental revenue from its growing customer base.

We are building an innovative and dynamic culture around Agile. Our view and
culture is web, not insurance. You will take part in shaping the future
direction of this business from both a technology and cultural perspective,
while helping to architect, design and refactor our systems.

The company has a dynamic team of 50 people in London and a passionate
customer care team of 100 based in Northampton.

Salary is commensurate with experience. Excellent flexible benefits package
including private health insurance, life assurance and season ticket loan.

Email careers [at] simplybusiness.co.uk with your CV/Resume and an explanation
as to why you'd want to work here. Make sure you mention HN in your email!

------
mbertrand
Cloudbot - Chicago, IL

Engineering Interns

Cloudbot is looking for talented and passionate interns to work with our
diverse engineering team. You'll gain experience working on our platform and
mobile apps. We have opportunities for ownership of a number of projects
ranging from API integrations, performance enhancements, and writing
production code.

About Us

Cloudbot is backed by Lightbank (Groupon Founders), AngelPad, Hyde Park Angels
and Draper & Associates. We are building a mobile and web app that pulls each
user's online presence into one simple user interface. Cloudbot helps manage
the profiles, contacts and activities users maintain across multiple
applications by bringing all of their social activity together into a single
hub. Cloudbot eliminates the scattered, segmented data silos that naturally
form as apps explode in popularity. In addition, Cloudbot's universal address
book and integrated social connections make it easy to call, email, send a
Facebook or LinkedIn message, post a tweet, share a document via DropBox or
GoogleDocs, schedule a meeting, and more.

~~~
loganfrederick
Do you have a contact email/number where you/someone at Cloudbot can be
reached?

~~~
mbertrand
Yes, email jobs@cloudbot.com with a resume and github profile.

------
britman
Sporting Solutions (Part of sporting index group) - based in London (near
Waterloo), UK - FULL TIME

We are currently in the process of building out our next generation Cloud
based sports pricing platform. This allows sports traders in other gaming
companies to use our real time quantitative models over the web to predict the
outcome of a wide range of sports events in real time. You can find out more
about what we're doing here: <http://www.sportingsolutions.com/products/c2e>

We're looking for great web developers, web ops and customer integration
engineers to join us. Core technology stack is .net but we're happy using
whatever tools help us get the job done including c#, f#, node.js, scala,
erlang, mongodb, rabbit mq and redis to name a few. We're fans of REST,
distributed systems and lean start-up methodologies (we see ourselves as an
internal start-up - without the raw financial pressures of a typical start-up
I guess)

If it sounds interesting - get in touch with me - abritcliffe [at]
sportingindex.com

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring Django/Python developers in London, Bristol and Amsterdam.
Freelance preferred, but fulltime available to exceptional candidates.

Our clients include Google, PayPal, News Corp & large agencies. We're a 50
person pure webdev house (no designers, no Flash, no account managers, no
sysadmins) working almost exclusively on Google App Engine.

<http://p.ota.to>

------
sahil_lmn
Reston, VA (west of Washington, DC) - FULL TIME, INTERN, CONTRACTOR (H1B maybe
if already in US)

Lucidmedia Networks - <http://www.lucidmedia.com>

Growing Internet ad network looking primarily for generalist Java developers
(experience with SQL and front-end web dev would be great too). The Internet
advertising industry is quite complex behind the scenes and somewhat parallels
the structure of the financial markets. We are analogous to a high frequency
trading firm, buying page views to serve ads on behalf of advertising agencies
in real-time on exchanges like that of Google or Yahoo. Our server software
runs on Spring, MySQL, Redis, and AWS at a glance. We handle about a billion
page impressions a day. Big data, big throughput.

Small yet experienced team, catered lunches _everyday_, your choice of Mac or
PC (all devs are Mac now), good benefits. Our office has superhero posters all
over the walls.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

We've hired a full-time dev (me) and intern through HN "Who is Hiring"
threads. These things do work!

------
drusenko
San Francisco, CA - Weebly (<http://weebly.com/jobs.php>)

Front-end Web Engineer HTML5 Mobile Engineer Android Engineer Back-end Web
Engineer MySQL DBA Web Designer

We're a bit different than your average startup. We're a small team that loves
what we do. We only hire others who love what they do, too.

Even though we're very profitable, we don't hire just for the sake of it; we
hire the best people, then trust them: it's the thinking behind our no-limit
vacation policy and company credit card for everyone.

We love building things and we focus on being productive, not the amount of
time you spend in the office. We hate meetings, so we only have one per week.

We put a lot of effort into making Weebly a fun place to work for people who
like getting things done.

Our millions of users love us (check out our blog comments). We have a net
promoter score over 80% (higher than Apple's).

Running 2% of all of the websites on the Internet presents some interesting
technical challenges. Making a complex task super simple and intuitive is also
an ongoing challenge.

------
Noom
Chelsea (Manhattan), NY, full-time, H1B

Noom Inc. www.noom.com

We’re a 15-person startup with 10+ million users on a mission to help people
all over the world lead healthier lives through the use of scalable mobile
technology.

We need amazing engineers who want to make the world a better place, write
elegantly readable and high-performance code, and get things done.

If you love tackling hard problems, want to work in an environment where you
know exactly how critical your contribution is to the company, and you get a
little high from finishing things better and faster than anyone else, we want
you!

Here are some technologies that we work with on a daily basis (they’re not
pre-requisites, just fun things we use right now, and the list will likely
change as we grow): Android, iOS, MySQL, Hadoop, git, Java, Python and GWT. If
you’ve never worked with some of them, that’s totally cool--you can learn them
here. The most important thing is a love of creating great software and making
a real, quantifiable impact.

If you’d like to hear more, please email us at: noom-software-guru@noom.com

------
ddagradi
Pittsburgh, PA - Bearded (<http://bearded.com>)

Bearded is a web design and development agency. We’re a small group of web
experts focused on inter-disciplinary collaboration as a means to create great
websites and applications. Because we’re a small team working on complex
projects, our duties frequently overlap, and the ability to work well with
others is essential.

Bearded is looking for an experienced Interaction Designer / Front-end
Developer / UX Advocate to help us build websites, web applications, and
native OSX and iOS applications. Throughout the project process you’ll be
collaborating with the other members of Bearded, designers and developers
alike. The problems we tackle are often unique and complicated, and require a
diverse array of skills and talents working in concert.

Check out [http://blog.bearded.com/post/16770645907/you-should-work-
at-...](http://blog.bearded.com/post/16770645907/you-should-work-at-bearded)
for full details.

------
zeppelin_7
San Francisco, CA, Full Time, H1B

Tapjoy is the leader in discovery, engagement, and monetization services for
mobile applications. Our turnkey in-app advertising platform helps developers
acquire cost-effective, high-value new users, drive engagement within their
applications, and create incremental revenue by providing an ad-funded payment
method.

The Tapjoy ad marketplace spans over 10,000 apps and 280 million global
consumers on iOS, Android, Windows Phone 7 and other emerging mobile
platforms, delivering more than ~1 million advertising actions per day to
developers and brand advertisers. Tapjoy is headquartered in San Francisco
with offices in London and Tokyo. Investors include InterWest Partners, North
Bridge Venture Partners, D.E. Shaw Ventures, Rho Ventures and J.P. Morgan
Asset Management.

You can view open positions at: <http://tapjoy.jobscore.com/list>

We are looking for frontend, backend (or fullstack) engineers. Designers,
UI/UX folks are also welcome.

------
mehuln
Flutter (flutter.io) - Full-time, Interns (year around)

We're building gesture detection over built-in webcam in devices through the
disruptive computer vision technology to enable users to control computers,
tablets, TVs, and phones simple finger flicks. Please go to
<http://flutter.io> to see our demo video.

If you are looking for a very early stage start-up with challenging technical
problem in Computer Vision, Machine Learning, and Human Computer Interaction
(HCI) then we are the right fit for you.

We are looking for: 1) Full Stack Engineer 2) Engineers with expertise in C++,
Python, Django, and JavaScript 3) UI & UX expert with neck for understanding
HCI - this is not just about creating new graphics... it is really about
creating a new way of interaction.

We are happy to do H1B, but we're only hiring few folks so you will have to
prove your extraordinary talents.

Please visit us at flutter.io for more details or send your resume to jobs
[at] flutter.io

------
tonyvt2005
Tyson's Corner, VA - Rails Developers - FULLTIME, H1B, INTERN

TroopSwap is looking for several RoR engineers to join our small team working
on awesome things for the military community.

Here's the Github job posting:
[http://jobs.github.com/positions/ba236ece-483c-11e1-8e31-276...](http://jobs.github.com/positions/ba236ece-483c-11e1-8e31-276746c0f8b0)

------
codenerdz
San Francisco, FULL-TIME

Want to work in the fast growing enterprise social media space in the heart of
the SoMa district in San Francisco? The Socialcast team at VMware is actively
looking for iOS, Android, Infrastructure and Release engineers.

We are working on a number of very exciting products and growing at an
extremely rapid pace. Check us out at

<http://www.socialcast.com>

Job listings:

<http://bit.ly/w07gmU>

please contact the hiring manager directly at rajatg [AT] socialcast.com

Personally I started with the company in the beginning of the year and I love
it. I'm surrounded by bright and driven people working on bringing social
media to the enterprise. Its got the best of both worlds: a startup
environment, but backed by a company that is a leader in the virtualization
market.

My favorite perks:

* Great accessible SOMA location

* catered lunches 3 times a week

* VMWare medical benefits are pretty much second to none

* commute benefits are paid for 100%(up to some limit)

* 401K matching at 6%

* Employee Stock Purchase Plan

* Corporate discounts off your mobile bills: around 20% off verizon/att/sprint

* 9 official holidays, 3 floating holidays, 3 weeks vacation time to begin with and 2 weeks sick time

* Best of all: reasonable working hours -- I've been kicked out of the office at around 7pm on numerous occasions

P.S. Here is a link to a blog post of one of our Rails gurus on reducing the
runtimes of our test by tenfold:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3539082>

------
gnubardt
Cambridge, MA; Seattle, WA, New York, NY; London, UK; Paris, FR

Brightcove Inc - <http://www.brightcove.com/en/company/careers>

We're an online video platform delivering the 2nd most number of streams
(after Youtube). Join us if you're a smart & nice person who wants to work
with a group that operates at massive scale, yet still feels like a small
company.

We are hiring (and growing) like crazy! Looking for: Account Manager, Customer
Support Specialist, a Sales Director & Sales Manager, Sales Engineers, Rails &
Data Engineers, Software Engineering Interns, a Sr. Product Designer and a VP
of Operations. (phew)

We deploy continuously, use Java, Ruby/Rails & MongoDB (though we're starting
to use NodeJS & Erlang in some projects).

We offer a competitive salary, benefits & unmetered vacation time (in the US).

Contact me if you have any questions! sneubardt at brightcove

------
killingmichael
Seeking: 13 developers; Remote / Freelance as well :)

Developers who love: iOS, Rails, Node.js.

Email me: mj@robotsandpencils.com

<http://robotsandpencils.com>

App Examples - Product Division: • Catch the Princess -
<http://robotsandpencils.com/factory/catch-the-princess/>

• Hidden Cities HD - [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hidden-cities-
hd/id487103601?...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hidden-cities-
hd/id487103601?mt=8)

Consulting Division: • Series A funded Startups to F500 • Media/Hollywood to
Oil and Gas. • LARGE PDF:
[http://robotsandpencils.static.s3.amazonaws.com/Robots%20and...](http://robotsandpencils.static.s3.amazonaws.com/Robots%20and%20Pencils%20-%20About%20Us%20-%20Winter%202011%20-%20Website%20Edition.pdf)

We offer profit/royalty share (consulting and product divisions).

------
lemming
FULLTIME, REMOTE ok

TxVia is looking for several strong system administrators to help us grow our
payments business. We're well funded and have a lot of big clients including
some household names. Our primary office is in NYC but working in our
satellite offices (Dublin, Barcelona, Manila) or remotely would be fine too.

We run everything on Linux, we run both virtualised and bare metal
environments. We need someone with experience in multi tier network
environments (IPS, IDS etc), general network maintenance and support. We're on
a big push to automate things we should have a long time ago, so strong
scripting skills are a huge plus, as is experience with using Nagios for
monitoring. Our software stack is Java so JVM performance tuning and analysis
is also desirable. We have lots of interesting problems.

Mail me directly for more details or with questions, colin@<company>.com

------
danielsju6
Brookline, MA (Coolidge Corner) - Mobile Application Development

Raizlabs is a leading mobile development company based in Brookline, MA.
Millions of users around the world use the applications that we’ve built for
our clients, and we’re always looking for talented mobile developers (iOS and
Android), designers and project managers to join our team.

We partner with companies, agencies and startups that believe mobile is bigger
than just building an app.

Our mission is to help companies navigate the mobile space through strategy,
user interface design and development services. Our collaborative process
results in easy-to-use applications that deliver superior results. Raizlabs
focuses on creating top-selling, award-winning products.

Find out more about Raizlabs at <http://www.raizlabs.com>. If interested,
please submit a resume through our website.

------
myenergy
MyEnergy - Boston, MA - FULL TIME: VP Eng, Data & Rails Engineers _and_
Communications Director

We're building the consumer side of the universal energy internet, and we're
looking for talented engineers to bring it to life. Working atop datasets
never before accessed and assembled in the same place, you'll build
experiences and interactions that make a difference here at home and the world
over.

MyEnergy, formerly Earth Aid, was recently named to Fast Company's Top 10 Most
Innovative Companies in Energy. We're venture-backed, with strong strategic
partners and investors committed to our vision of building the people's energy
internet. We've been called "the killer app for energy efficiency" (
<http://bit.ly/dZBy7q> ) and our work has been featured in publications such
as Mashable ( <http://on.mash.to/hqyZqF> ), TechCrunch, The New York Times (
<http://nyti.ms/ayzLHb> ), The Washington Post, and The Philadelphia Inquirer.

We're currently hiring for:

* a VP Engineering to lead us in tripling our team => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/vp_engineering>

* Rails Engineers to take ownership in dreaming up and building out new front and backend functionality => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/rails_engineer>

* Data Engineers & Scientists to embark upon ambitious projects leveraging machine learning and AI => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/data_engineer>

* UI Designers to make the whole of the user experience astounding => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/ui_designer>

* _and_ a Communications Director to articulate and spread the good word! => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/comms_director>

We've just opened up our new HQ in a sunny two story loft by Faneuil Hall in
Boston, and we offer very competitive salaries, excellent benefits, a fun
company culture, and a small arsenal of office helicopter drones. If you might
like to join us, send us an email to introduce yourself to jobs at myenergy
dot com

------
phillytom
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburb) - No remote, but we will help you
relocate.

We're hiring at Monetate. We've hired great people from HN.

We're a SAAS provider of testing, targeting, merchandising, agile content
tools, primarily in internet retail. We're funded by First Round (among
others).

<http://jobs.monetate.com/>

* We're looking for backend engineers who want to work on data and web problems at scale. * We're also hiring front-end developers who want to help build and test experiments and own our client facing UI. You should be experienced in working with production-quality cross-browser HTML/CSS and Javascript with and without frameworks.

We have fun problems at scale, great people to work with, and we get instant
feedback from our clients on everything we put out! We're having a blast.

Feel free to email me with any questions - tjanofsky monetate com.

------
wjessup
Hiring LA or SF: Senior Technical Producer.

Competitive salary, benefits & build big things.

Your Job: You’ll work directly with our customers, their teams, and our
engineers to distill requirements & develop project plans, design solutions,
and keep projects running smoothly. You need to understand application
development & project management and be able to communicate technology in
human terms. A background as an engineer or some other technical role is
preferred.

About Us: Citrusbyte is a highly specialized custom software development
consultancy. We are brought in to build large software / technology projects
such as ad networks, health platforms, business platforms and more. Our work
is typically from concept through launch and beyond. We practice agile
development, use small teams ( 2-6 ), and focus on developing a team of A
players.

Apply: jobs@citrusbyte.com

------
leeny
TrialPay (offer-based payments) in Mountain View, CA is looking for full-time
software engineers.

And we just got some pretty good press:
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/31/trialpay-40-million-visa-
gr...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/31/trialpay-40-million-visa-greylock/)

Some of the shiny, new things we're working on this year include managing huge
volumes of data (~we're now getting 50 million unique visits a day), creating
mobile apps for multiple platforms, and improving the huge constraint
optimization problem at the heart of our business model (which offers we
should show to which users).

So, if you're a great programmer and are excited about working on these kinds
of things, please email me: aline at trialpay dot com

(More info on jobs page, too: <http://www.trialpay.com/about/jobs/>)

------
cristinacordova
Palo Alto, CA (across the street from the downtown Palo Alto Caltrain station)
- FULL-TIME & INTERNS

We're looking for people to fill the following roles on our 18-person team:

Backend Engineer, iOS Engineer, Web Engineer, Android Engineer, Data
Scientist, Office Manager

Pulse makes the most downloaded news application for iPhone, iPad, Android and
Windows Phone. At Pulse, you will work closely with a tight-nit team of
experienced engineers. Each of us is part engineer, hacker and product
designer. Pulse was originally founded in the Stanford Design School.
Beautiful, user-centric design is at the heart of our product and work. We
recently raised a Series A round of funding led by NEA and Greycroft.

Find out more about us here: <http://www.pulse.me/jobs/> and feel free to send
your resume to me at cristina@pulse.me

------
mstangel
West Hollywood, CA - Geni.com, home of the world's largest family tree, has
two openings:

Network Operations Specialist Quantitative Product Analyst

We're a fun, flexible team looking to expand with enthusiastic go-getters.
More information at <http://www.geni.com/corp/jobs/>

------
wetbrain
San Francisco, fulltime/internships/H1B Causes -
<http://www.causes.com/joinus>

At Causes, use your programming powers to build the world's largest platform
for collective action. Ruby on Rails + jQuery stack, 10-ish person engineering
team, the usual startup perks (catering, snacks, soda, etc), gym membership
reimbursement, open source contributions encouraged:

<https://github.com/causes/suggestomatic> \-- item based collaborative filter

<https://github.com/causes/buffet> \-- distributed testing framework for Ruby

<https://github.com/causes/mock_redis> \-- mock redis Ruby gem

Apply through the site or rob@causes.com if interested!

------
redguava
Melbourne, Australia. Full-Time Ruby on Rails developer.

Work for a small bootstrapped startup with great culture. Benefits include:

\- 4 day work week, full time pay.

\- Great computer equipment.

\- Flexible hours.

\- Mostly on-site role but some remote work is fine.

\- Challenging work with latest technologies.

See all the details here <http://redguava.com.au/jobs>

------
flippyhead
Remote (or Seattle, WA)

Pathable is hiring CoffeeScript/JavaScript, Ruby, and CSS/SASS/HTML"5"
developers. We build social software to dramatically improve how people
interact, communicate and meet at conferences and events. We're profitable,
majority owned by the original founders and growing. We offer full benefits,
maternity/paternity leave, significant equity and competitive salaries. Work
with an exciting team of smart, progressive developers advancing the next
generation of web application technologies. Did I mention we _encourage_
working remotely and the nomadic programmer life-style?

Please have a look: <http://www.pathable.com/careers-at-pathable/>

Please apply here: <http://jobsco.re/vPBk6r>

~~~
pdelgallego
May I have your email address, I would like to ask you a couple of questions
before I apply. You can find my email in my profile if you prefer not to
publish your email here.

------
blo
San Francisco, CA (SOMA). Full time.

Stealth - consumer web and mobile

\--

We recently closed funding (unannounced) from well-known investors. This is an
opportunity to join at the earliest stages and help shape product/culture.

Do you find yourself using Google to navigate websites that you commonly use,
or end up with many browser tabs trying to accomplish some task? We're
innovating along how people interact with online services and designing a new
web-based experience that allows users to accomplish tasks in a more usable,
efficient, and social manner.

In addition to great full stack engineers, we are actively hiring front-end
and mobile (iOS/Android) developers.

We work mainly with Javascript (jquery and node.js) and HTML5. Our office in
San Francisco overlooks the Embarcadero waterfront.

Curious? Contact [my username] at alum.mit.edu. And yes, we have hired from
these threads in the past!

------
jedberg
Los Gatos, CA Netflix

Looking for Senior SREs.

Basically, we're acting like a new company to take streaming global and make
it so convient that it is better than the free options.

I'm looking for people to help make sure that any time someone wants to find
and play a movie, they can.

We're solving lots of really interesting problems, like how do you maintain a
reliable service on hardware that is unreliable and you don't control (Amazon
Web Services).

Our group also gets to help teach other groups how to build for scale.

Come join me!

You can get more info here: <http://jobs.usethesource.com/item?id=166>

Or here: <http://www.reddit.com/comments/jyaqd/>

Or here:
[http://www.netflix.com/Jobs?id=7563&jvi=olLGVfwr](http://www.netflix.com/Jobs?id=7563&jvi=olLGVfwr)

~~~
_rs
Second, I wouldn't say AWS is unreliable.

First, I've emailed the Netflix team before. I emailed a _whole bunch_ of
different people on the team about some technical ideas and issues I had with
the service. Without a single reply.

------
arcoleo
San Francisco, CA (near Ferry Building). Full time.

Kontagent is building analytics for social and mobile apps. We are handling
billions of daily messages and growing.

We are looking for engineers (lots!), account managers, data scientists,
graphic designers, a controller, director, and more. We have a small-ish sized
group and are rapidly growing.

For engineers, we are looking for C and/or C++ engineers, python engineers,
and more. Quality of the person of course trumps any buzzwords.

If you feel you may have something to offer but are unsure about a position,
don't see a position listed, or even just want more detail about what we are
looking for and what we're like to work for, please contact me. I'm a
developer here myself and would be happy to chat w/ anyone who would like to
know more.

Please contact me at david.arcoleo [at] kontagent.com

------
lpolovets
Bay Area or Los Angeles or Shanghai strongly preferred, but remote work is
possible for exceptional candidates (must live in the U.S.). Full-time only.
H1B is okay. We also have several summer internship opportunities.

Factual's vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider, so that
developers, startups, and big companies can focus on innovation instead of
data acquisition. We believe in openness and transparency rather than
proprietariness and obfuscation.

We have a terrific team that is still fairly small, and an incredible CEO (he
was the co-founder of Applied Semantics, which was sold to Google and became
AdSense). In late 2010, we raised a Series A from Andreessen-Horowitz, and our
customers and partners include Facebook, Newsweek, Loopt, and Blekko. We have
lots of challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack: data
cleaning and canonicalization, deduping, storage, serving, APIs, etc. If you
love data, Factual is the place to be.

We currently have about half a dozen job openings, from data engineering to
software engineering to system administration. For the software engineering
position, you would ideally know Java, Clojure, and/or Ruby, and you'll get
bonus points for experience with machine learning, NoSQL, algorithms,
infrastructure, and/or Hadoop.

If you're interested in the Bay Area office, it just opened in December of
2011, so you'd have a significant influence on the culture there.

You can email me personally at leo -at- factual.com, or view our job postings
and apply directly via Jobvite:

Palo Alto Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Data Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

------
ubervero
Brooklyn, NY. Full time.

Docracy is the GitHub for legal documents. We are disrupting legal services
for good by open sourcing contracts and allowing everyone to branch and sign
them. You can have a look for yourself here: <http://www.docracy.com/>

We are a diverse team of 2 senior devs (Docracy's MVP was built in the time of
a Hackathon - and won) and a fully recovered lawyer. VC-backed, working of the
new NYU incubator in Dumbo.

We are looking for a seriously good front-end dev with a sense of design to
create a document editor that will put MS Word to sleep forever, and a Java
developer who will learn from the best of the best. More info here:
<http://www.docracy.com/application/jobs>

------
bijanv
Toronto, Canada - Full Time

Full Stack Web Engineer

EventMobi is looking to add incredible talent to it's rapidly growing team
(we're now 11 from the 5 we were 3 months ago!) We're looking for someone
who's interested in taking on a real challenge and solving interesting
technical problems.

We're in need to scale our architecture, build out our API, and continually
add awesome features to our platform.

Our mobile apps are built off Backbone.js, Handlebars.js, Zepto, HAML, SASS
and a few of our own internal 'frameworks' working off a Node.JS server

Our backend and app generator is built off a sturdy LAMP stack and we use Ruby
for all of our testing and test automation (Cucumber based).

If this alongside work that rolls out to hundreds of thousands of users sounds
interesting to you, send us an email to work@eventmobi.com or hit me up on
twitter @bijanv

------
l_adams
Chicago - Narrative Science (<http://www.narrativescience.com/careers.html>)

We have an platform that transforms data into stories. We're growing our
engineering and sales teams.

We're a python shop with a number of front end apps that rely on backbone and
flask. We use a mixture of storage solutions, primarily MongoDB and Redis.

Customers include large online publishers, data companies, ad networks and
agencies.

We're hiring for the following positions (see the link above for detailed job
descriptions).

    
    
       * Data Scientists (Chicago)
       * Software Engineers: Front-end, Back-end and DevOps (Chicago)
       * Sales Executives (New York & Chicago)
       * Account Manager (Chicago or New York)
       * Manager of Content Production (Chicago)

------
meganelacarte
Palo Alto, CA. Full time & Interns.

E la Carte: Our 'Presto' touch-screen tablets increase restaurant efficiency
and profitability, as well as guest interaction by enabling guests to browse
appetizing pictures of the entire menu, place orders, split checks, make
payments, and play interactive games – all from the comfort of their
restaurant seats without having to wait.

We're 33 strong now and brimming at the seams of our Palo Alto house. We're
scaling, the demand for our product is huge, and we're growing FAST - hence we
have various positions continuously come open in Engineering, Technical
Operations, UI Graphic Design, and Business Development.

Check out www.elacarte.com/jobs and if you don't see something you fit, email
me anyway, especially if you're a Python hacker. :)

------
good
Los Angeles (remote in US/H1B for the right fit) - Ruby on Rails Developers,
Sys-Admins, QA

Tired of just not doing evil and actually want to do GOOD? If so, check out
GOOD (www.good.is). GOOD is a small startup in Los Angeles focused on building
tools for people who are pushing the world forward. We are currently looking
for some talented software engineers, sysadmins and QA peeps to help us build
out our next generation citizenship platform. Interested? Know someone who
might be? We are offering referral bonus to anyone who can refer us a great
candidate - even if that candidate is you.

Check out our available jobs at: <http://www.irecruityou.com/company/good>

------
kevingessner
New York NY - Fog Creek Software

Intern and Full-time

We're looking for top-notch software developers and sysadmins/devops
magicians, as well as designers and front-end developers.

Great salary, kick-ass benefits.

Learn more at <http://www.fogcreek.com/careers.html>

------
rogupta
Boston, MA. Full time.

Funded stealth startup looking for an early web developer to help shape the
future of the company. The team is focused on building solutions for the
electric utility market, addressing a huge problem.

The ideal candidate should include: \- Experience with PHP, Javascript, jQuery
\- Optional experience with Python or Ruby \- Familiarity with Amazon AWS \-
Ability to solve problems and work independently \- Ability to function as
part of a small but focused team \- Engineering or technical background

Offer will include great equity, challenging projects, opportunities to grow,
and flexible work options/locations.

Will consider recent grads as well as experienced engineers. Please email
rogupta@alum.mit.edu if you're interested.

------
TimothyFitz
New York, NY - Software Engineer - Fulltime

Canvas (USV Funded) is looking for engineers #3 and #4 to join a small close
team building the rich-media community platform of the future.

The job title says "Software Engineer" but really we're looking for "Software
Entrepreneur" or a "Startup Engineer". Yes, your day job will be writing code.
But that's the only similarity to a big company software job.

You'll be challenged to take big ideas and turn them into concrete testable
hypotheses. Shipping a great feature is important, but positively changing
user behavior is the ultimate success criteria. Built-to-spec takes a backseat
to moves-the-metrics.

More details and how to apply <http://canv.as/jobs>

------
danielsju6
Paid interns (on-site) wanted for Boston start-up.

Come kick-ass in Coolidge corner with the Raizlabs Team
(<http://www.raizlabs.com/>) to hack on AppBlade (<https://appblade.com>) a
start-up in the mobile application distribution space; built in Ruby on Rails.
This is a paid position that has the real possibility of getting you onboard
with salary/benefits.

Familiarity with programming and web-development would be appreciated. Ideal
candidates are interested/experienced in Rails, can handcode HTML/CSS,
Objective-C, and ready to kick some ass in the mobile space.

Hit me up at james.daniels@raizlabs.com, stay hungry my friends.

------
kevinburke
San Francisco, CA

Twilio is hiring. Want to call/text message your users, or build a product
around phones? Instead of writing horrible interface code to text message or
call users, people use Twilio's REST API to take care of the messages and get
back to doing what they do best - building great web apps.

We are growing like crazy and hiring for lots of positions - see a full list
here <http://www.twilio.com/company/jobs>. Two good ways to get your resume to
the top of the pile: build a Twilio app, and mention this HN post in your
cover letter.

Remote considered for Developer Evangelist, Marketing and Support positions,
but not engineering. Interns welcome.

------
ivanzhao
Inkling, San Francisco, CA

Inkling is a publishing startup. We are a new medium, the future of books and
publishing (currently with a focus in textbooks on iPad); our platform is so
good that completely leaves ebooks in dust, and even most major publishing
houses are invested in us.

We are hiring engineers of all kinds, from the JavaScript/Python/Scala/iOS to
interns. We are Sequoia-backed and just recently secured another round of $17
million funding.

The team is lean and flat. Located in the downtown SF, TV-celebrity chef in
house, best gym in town, plus generous salary and options.

<http://www.inkling.com/jobs/openings/>

Contact me if you are interested (annemarie@inkling.com)

------
shawndrost
OKCupid Labs is hiring designers, engineers, and more. Help us invent new
products for the modern (mobile) web in our brand-new, dog-friendly SF office.
You'll meaningfully impact product direction, contribute to open source, and
hook tons of people up. (Oh, and we're mostly a ruby + coffeescript shop --
all the C++ is in NY.)

I started as a developer two months ago, and I'm really enjoying it here:
people are positive, and it's a pleasant mix between a startup and established
company. If you have any questions, send em over to drost@okcupidlabs.com and
I'll get back to you with a candid response.

<http://jobs.okcupidlabs.com/>

~~~
apgwoz
We're also hiring labs east and regular OkCupid staff in NYC.

------
randy
Ridejoy (YC S11). San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Lead designer and engineer number one.

Interested in fundamentally changing the way people travel or, as one of our
users said, "restoring people's faith in humanity"?

<http://ridejoy.com/jobs>

------
tomh
Waltham, MA. OpenClinica LLC is hiring (onsite, part- and full-time)!

<https://openclinica.com/openclinica-careers>

OpenClinica is an open-source clinical data management system that has been
deployed to labs and universities around the planet. If you are passionate
about clinical research, open standards, open source, agile methodologies, and
actively creating and contributing to a startup culture, come join us.

Out technology stack is Java, Spring, Hibernate, Postgres, some Oracle,
jQuery, and XSL/XML transformations. If interested, feel free to email me
through thickerson at openclinica dot com.

------
baspland
WhatsApp Inc - BlackBerry App Developer – Java-ME Mountain View, CA

We are looking for experienced BlackBerry client engineers to work on our
Blackberry Team.

We are looking for engineers who are passionate about the BlackBerry user
experience. Using your start-up mindset and your experience developing native
mobile apps, you will create new, awesome features used by millions of current
WhatsApp BlackBerry users. You must have the ability to work in a very small
team and self-organize feature prioritization and delivery; You will own
release and QA cycles of your code;

Client Engineer requirements:

• BS in computer science or equivalent.

• Strong Java programming and Debugging skills, with an understanding of Java-
ME limitations

• Experience developing native BlackBerry apps is strongly preferred, but not
required

• Working experience with TCP, Messaging, IM, and Push APIs

About WhatsApp, Inc. WhatsApp Messenger is a cross-platform mobile messaging
app which allows you to exchange messages without having to pay for SMS.
WhatsApp Messenger is available for iPhone, BlackBerry, Android, Windows
Phone, and Nokia smartphones. In addition to basic messaging, WhatsApp
Messenger users can send each other unlimited images, video and audio messages
as well as participate in groups.

WhatsApp Inc. was founded in 2009 by two ex-Yahoo! engineers. We are located
in a spacious office in downtown Mountain View. We are profitable, funded, and
we offer very competitive compensation packages. Other reasons to join us: \-
work side-by-side with the founders \- unlimited supply of latest (and even
unreleased yet) smartphones \- fully stocked fridge from Whole Foods \- herman
miller embody chairs \- frequent company paid lunches and dinners \- open
space, collaborative environment

WhatsApp Inc is proud to be an Equal Opportunity Employer. Applicants are
considered for all positions without regard to race, color, religion, sex,
national origin, age, disability, sexual orientation, ancestry, marital or
veteran status.

to apply please go to the following link <http://jobsco.re/wSDfNx>

------
jstsch
Den Haag/The Hague, The Netherlands. Full time.

Looking to add talented (backend/frontend & mobile/app) developers to our
small team of six, within a larger firm. We have a mission to make the world
more sustainable.

In the group you'll find both a passion for good design & quality code. We try
to get our clients to embrace agile development and stay on the edge of modern
web technologies.

Profile: You enjoy working on multiple short and longer-term projects. You can
either focus on code, or also help in finding the best online solution to the
clients needs. We develop mostly in PHP and love open source.

Interested? Drop me a note at jschuttelaar@schuttelaar.nl.

------
kvogt
San Francisco, CA. Remote ok, but you're always welcome in the office. Full
time.

Justin.tv has iOS applications with over 15 million downloads, and we're
looking for a talented engineer to be the lead developer on these apps. Yes,
you can work remotely and on your own schedule. Justin.tv is a fast-moving
company with an incredible video technology stack. Part of the challenge in
this position will be keeping up with the new features that come out and
figuring out how to best format those for the mobile experience.

You will be judged based on the apps you've built and the code you've written,
not your job title or education.

------
skavish
Boston, MA - Full Time - <http://animatron.com/>

We are small, well funded startup in Boston building awesome web app for
designers and animators.

We are looking for developers who know Java/GWT/JavaScript or ObjectiveC/iOS
or Android. We use bleeding edge HTML5 technologies (canvas, webgl, audio,
video api etc) and Java/MongoDB on server side.

We provide competitive salary, stock options, benefits, very flexible hours
and vacation. We would prefer locals, but can sponsor H1b for a right
candidate.

Currently we are located in Framingham, MA but will be moving to Cambridge, MA
this summer.

Contact me if you have any questions.

~~~
LeamDelaney
This was posted 6 days ago, I am interested in applying if the position is
still available. I am Irish, so a H1B would be a must for me...

------
chauzer
New York, NY - Betterment (<http://www.betterment.com>) FULLTIME or INTERN

We're a VC funded tech startup simplifying investing and making it accessible
to everyone. We're located in SoHo in NYC and launched at TechCrunch Disrupt
in May 2010 and won for "NYC's Biggest Disruptor".

Main positions we're looking to fill are:

Software Engineers (Java/backend/generalists): * Java, Spring, Hibernate,
MySQL

Frontend Engineers * Javascript, JQuery, Flex, HTML5

Email jobs[at]betterment.com or see <https://www.betterment.com/about/jobs/>
for more info

------
neebz
Engine Room Apps - Leeds, UK

Experienced iOS Developer (Full Time, On site)

Required skills:

iOS SDK to version 5.0 XML/JSON/SOAP and RESTful web services Strong core iOS
development experience with knowledge of core frameworks such as Core Data,
Core Animation, CoreLocation etc SQLite Xcode 4.2 development environment
OpenGL ES Git source control

\----------

Experienced Android Developer (Full Time, On site)

Required skills:

Android SDK and Blackberry API XML/JSON/SOAP and RESTful web services Strong
core Java development experience with knowledge of core Java SDK and libraries
MySQL, SQLite Eclipse development environment Blackberry SuperApp Git source
control

contact: muneeb [at] engineroomapps [dot] com

------
carbon8
San Francisco, CA.

Byliner Inc. is a publishing company and social network built around great
stories. We are an online archive of long form journalism and fiction, as well
as a publisher of original stories for iPad, Kindle, and other mobile devices.

We use Ruby, MySQL, Redis, Sass and are making the shift to using Backbone and
CoffeeScript on the front-end. We also produce ebooks.

Looking for both UI and back-end developers. Full Time and/or contract.

Also starting to look for a designer for help with landing pages and graphics
on a contract basis.

More info: <http://byliner.com/jobs>

------
podiodev
Copenhagen, Denmark

Podio is looking for an Android developer to join our team in Copenhagen.
You'll be doubling the size of our awesome mobile team, and joining one of the
best dev shops in Europe.

The challenges are many. You'll need to have a great flair not only for code,
but also great mobile UI, taking full advantage of everything Ice Cream
Sandwich has to offer. Take a look at our existing apps on iOS and Android and
tell us what you think.

If you are interested, apply directly at
<https://company.podio.com/jobs#android>

------
EToS
RSA Group / MORETH>N Insurance Horsham, UK. FULL TIME

<http://beta.morethan.com> <http://www.rsagroup.com>

We're a new EBusiness team at the heart of a FTSE 100 Company, Looking for
Amazing UI Developers, and Brilliant Back-end Hackers..

Primarily we're a Python (Django) and Java (SpringMVC, Fatwire) dev team,
Working on strategic web applications like anti-fraud and e-docs through to
large Enterprise infrastructure..

Come join us! <http://bit.ly/yZU5u0>

------
gerardramos
New Orleans, LA. Possibly Remote. Contract, Full Time.

Unawkward (<http://unawkward.com/>) was recently accepted into an accelerator
in New Orleans called Launch Pad Ignition (Tech Stars Affiliate)
<http://launchpadignition.com/> ..

I'm looking for a PHP developer to join me for the next 12 weeks of hackage.

Unawkward brings people together to have a damn good time. If you or someone
you know wants to join the party, send an email to gerard@unawkward.com with
resume and links.

Thanks!

------
amduser29
San Francisco, CA - Lead Mobile Developer

Life360 is

    
    
      - a utility used by over 11,000,000 family members
      - set on making a difference in people's lives
      - working on some very ambitious goals
      - backed by top-notch investors
    

Life360 is not

    
    
      - another photo sharing app
      - a Groupon clone
      - built on the FB platform
    

Life360 offers

    
    
      - interesting and engaging work
      - great pay and awesome equity
      - lots of freedom
    

Life360 would love to tell you more

    
    
      - alex@life360.com
      - http://life360.jobscore.com/list

------
erikapod
Waterloo, Ontario, Full time

At Kik, we're about to launch our second product that looks and feels nothing
short of magic. We look for

1) Wicked smart 2) Obsessed with coding 3) Get's it done

Web application developer - you're a javascript wizard. You want to make cool
things happen on our new platform.

Java Backend developer - scaling to handle the the wave we're about to hit.
We're launching our new product in weeks.

Platform developer - leading the charge with our new platform. You're probably
working on an open source project now, aren't you?

Curious about what you'd be working on? let's chat - erika at kik dot com

------
winton
Bleacher Report - San Francisco, CA (Financial District). Full time.

We are the 4th largest sports web site in the United States, just behind ESPN,
Fox Sports, and Yahoo.

Work on a site that reaches 20 million people per month while getting exposure
to a variety of technologies (we routinely play with Rails, Node.js, Redis,
eventmachine, and Sinatra). We encourage our employees to contribute to open
source as apart of their work at Bleacher Report.

<http://bleacherreport.com/careers/engineering>

------
BJK
New York City, NY, Full Time, Ruby Developer.

We are Plexus Entertainment, developers of gowatchit.com, a new start-up
making waves in the film industry; and we're currently seeking talented ruby
developers to join our small, dynamic team. We launched a little over a month
ago, and have already gotten some exciting press, including a Pogie from New
York Times columnist David Pogue. Please check the following link for details:
<http://www.gowatchit.com/pages/jobs>

------
cpenner461
Nashville, TN or Washington DC. Full time.

Doing really interesting work with unstructured "big data" in our core product
Synthesys. Some of the technologies we're using:

* Lots of Java, some Python

* Hadoop

* HBase

* Cassandra

* AWS/EC2

We recently finished an investment round with Silver Lake and are looking to
fill a variety of positions from core developers, to system administrators, to
research positions. All the the technical details are at
<http://www.digitalreasoning.com/careers/>.

Feel free to ping me (charlie dot penner at digitalreasoning.com) with any
questions.

------
alexgodin
New York, NY Full Time (remote or relocation)

Backend Engineer @ Dispatch.io

What we do \---- Dispatch connects your cloud services to give you one place
to organize, share, and collaborate around your stuff. Our vision is for a
more connected cloud.

Why you should work here \---- We are a small, fast-moving team who are
passionate about building awesome things. You'd be one of the first few
members of the team (we’re 5 people right now).

We have a big open office in the Flatiron district in NYC, in the center of
the NYC tech scene. Our kitchen is well stocked, and our Campfire overfloweth
with animated GIFs. As a team member you'll work on your schedule, have access
to competitive health insurance plans, a chance to earn real equity, and, most
importantly, the opportunity to contribute in a big way to building new ways
to organize, collaborate and share in the cloud.

We're looking for a backend engineer. The Dispatch backend is a service
oriented architecture, built entirely on AWS. Most of the current services are
written in Java (and some Scala), but we’re language agnostic. Want to write
that new service in Fortran? Go for it! Ok, maybe not. Let’s talk about it.

You'll work on architecting and building new stuff, and on improving existing
services.

Like hacking on 3rd party APIs? Good, because we build on Dropbox, Google
Docs, Facebook, Twitter, Gmail, with plans for many more. Interested in file
transfer and sync? We’re making moving files in the cloud fast and reliable.
Search? We’re building search across the stuff in your clouds. Realtime? You
can head up our plans to move from asynchronous polling to a socketed system.

Things we're looking for \----

* Good architecture skills with a focus on details, experience with fault-tolerance, use of message queues, etc. * Experience with small or cross-functional teams (startup experience would be nice). * Solid understanding of computer science fundamentals, e.g. data structures, time complexity, algorithms. * Comfort with statically-typed languages, knowledge of OOP. * Security-mindedness, with the ability to identify and defend against threats and vulnerabilities. * Experience with Amazon Web Services would be nice.

 _If you're interested in applying please email jobs@dispatch.io_

------
Sikul
Santa Monica, CA | Riot Games

Riot Games makes League of Legends, one of the most popular games in the
world. Come work on the problems that occur when providing new game content
worldwide at massive scale every 2 weeks.

We mainly write code in Java, C++, Ruby, PHP, Flex, and Erlang. You can see
the full list of open positions at: <http://www.riotgames.com/careers/job-
openings-0>

You can contact me through the email in my profile if you have any questions.

------
joelmichael
San Francisco, CA. Full time or intern.

We'd like to hear from interested Rails developers at all levels of
experience. If you're new to Rails, this is a great place to learn. If you've
already got years under your belt, then we'd love to have another strong
performer.

CoverHound is building a platform that will make the site the Kayak.com of
insurance shopping. This disruptive technology has already attracted several
talented team members, not to mention venture capitalists.

Email joel [at] coverhound.com for more info.

------
revertts
Seattle, WA. Full time

We're Amazon's platform team for media content. We own the systems for
uploading, storing, and serving images/video/js/css/etc. across Amazon.com and
partner sites.

Small blurb about the team: <http://wap-jobs.amazon.com/jobs.html#media> Full
job description: <https://us-amazon.icims.com/jobs/157798/job>

Feel free to email me if you've got any questions!

------
joyita
London, UK, Full Time

We're VC backed startup in London looking for a Java ninja

It's a brilliant opportunity for an experienced technologist who is interested
in a greenfield project and in using cutting edge tech. We need a dev who has
a proven track record with distributed systems, SOA, enterprise messaging and
security. Someone not afraid to get their hands dirty!

Full spec here: <http://www.seedcloud.com/java-technologist/>

------
baspland
Windows Phone 7 App Developer - C# + Silverlight WhatsApp Inc - Mountain View,
CA

We are looking for engineers to work on our Windows Phone Client Team.

We are looking for engineers who enjoy writing compact code for mobile phones
and are passionate about user experience. Using your start-up mindset and your
experience developing native mobile apps, you will create new, awesome
features used by millions of current WhatsApp users. You must have the ability
to work in a very small team and self-organize feature prioritization and
delivery; own release and QA cycles of your code; and have strong C#
programming and debugging skills.

Client Engineer requirements:

• BS in computer science or equivalent.

• Strong C# programming and Debugging skills

• Strong understanding of C#, application architecture and object-oriented
design

• Experience developing native WP7 mobile apps is strongly preferred, but not
required. LINQ, Silverlight and SQL Server client code have strong cross over
utility with Windows Phone development.

• Working experience with TCP, Messaging, IM, Push APIs

About WhatsApp, Inc. WhatsApp Messenger is a cross-platform mobile messaging
app which allows you to exchange messages without having to pay for SMS.
WhatsApp Messenger is available for iPhone, BlackBerry, Android, Windows, and
Nokia smartphones. In addition to basic messaging, WhatsApp Messenger users
can send each other unlimited images, video and audio messages as well as
participate in groups.

WhatsApp Inc. was founded in 2009 by two ex-Yahoo! engineers. We are located
in a spacious office in downtown Mountain View. We are profitable, funded, and
we offer very competitive compensation packages.

Other reasons to join us: \- work side-by-side with the founders \- unlimited
supply of latest (and even unreleased yet) smartphones \- fully stocked fridge
from Whole Foods \- herman miller embody chairs - frequent company paid
lunches and dinners \- open space, collaborative environment'

Please send resumes to baspland@whatsapp.com

WhatsApp Inc is proud to be an Equal Opportunity Employer. Applicants are
considered for all positions without regard to race, color, religion, sex,
national origin, age, disability, sexual orientation, ancestry, marital or
veteran status.

------
nod
Tableau Software! Seattle, WA or Menlo Park, CA

A visual analysis software company that's becoming a force in the business
intelligence world, we're hiring across the spectrum of development. I want to
highlight that my team is looking for multiple devs to come work on our
sophisticated web application that helps people see and interact with their
data in web/mobile browsers.

<http://careers.tableausoftware.com/>

------
suhail
Mixpanel is hiring and we 1 TB of data every month - We'd love interns or
full-times at our SF location.

<http://mixpanel.com/jobs>

------
sharksandwich
Atlanta, Ga

We're a fast-growing startup focused on making green building easier. We're
looking for an excellent Rails developer with an interest in sustainability.

email stuart at ecoscorecard dot com

------
twp
Open source Java geospatial developer, France (Chambéry) or Switzerland
(Lausanne)

We're looking for a Java expert with web mapping knowledge. We do open source
geospatial software, and have lots of cool projects.

[http://www.camptocamp.com/en/careers/467-senior-open-
source-...](http://www.camptocamp.com/en/careers/467-senior-open-source-
geospatial-developer) <http://github.com/camptocamp>

------
Hovertruck
Chartbeat - Full time - NYC

Chartbeat is a real-time analytics service designed for real-time action used
by everyone from The Wall Street Journal to Al Jazeera. We're democratizing
data by putting it in the hands of people who need it to make decisions and
take action - right now.

Our stack is mostly Python with some C in there, Google Closure for our
JavaScript needs, and other fun things like MongoDB.

<http://chartbeat.com/jobs/>

------
geku
Zurich, Switzerland - local.ch (<http://www.local.ch/jobs>)

local.ch is looking for frontend developers with excellent JavaScript and
Rails skills.

We are migrating our website from PHP to Rails and you have the opportunity to
help shaping our future technology stack.

Have a look on our job page to get to know our great work culture and all job
details: <http://www.local.ch/jobs>

------
mikeevans
Washington DC. Full Time

The Washington Post - Looking for back-end and front-end engineers.

Design, build, and deliver Web/Mobile applications for WashingtonPost.com.

email Michael.Evans at washingtonpost dot com

------
garysieling
Philadelphia, PA Software Engineers, Interns, QA and Operations

Join our team to assist building and managing our cloud based solutions.
Become a part of our rapidly growing team, which is building unique solutions
for our life sciences customers. Wingspan’s SaaS infrastructure is growing and
evolving as new technologies become available and new threats are identified.

<http://www.wingspan.com/careers>

------
eli
Washington, DC - INTERN & FULLTIME

Industry Dive is a newly formed mobile-focused B2B media company.
<http://www.industrydive.com/>

We're looking for interns interested in mobile/web development, online
marketing, or writing/editing online content.

We're also looking to hire a full time online marketing manager with 3+ years
experience in search, display, or affiliate marketing.

Email me for details: eli-at-industrydive-dot-com

------
steilpass
Agile Software Developers in Cologne, Germany.

Although we have been bought we still feel and work like a startup. We are
looking for great developers with a web background. We believe in modern
engineering practices, agile environment, the right tools for the right job
and fun at work. If you want to work with lots of data in a self organizing
way give me a call.

More information at <http://adkla.us>

------
willhf
Portland OR, San Fran -- New Relic

<http://newrelic.com/about/jobs>

Node.js, Java, Rails

Are you excited to delve into the internals of frameworks and VMs? Come help
us work on an amazing beloved product! We especially need a Java Engineer who
knows the nitty-gritty of class loading and byte-code rewriting, and a Node.js
Engineer with an expert level knowledge of the Node.js implementation.

------
labtop
San Francisco or Seattle. Full time.

Clustrix produces a distributed database appliance that's wire compatible with
MySQL. Need more capacity or throughput? Just buy more nodes. Automatic
rebalancing, online schema updates, and much more.

If you like systems programming, distributed systems, databases and writing C
code, check out:

<http://www.clustrix.com/company/careers/>

------
awecler
New York, NY FULL-TIME <http://www.yodle.com/yodle-
careers/departments/technology/> Yodle builds technology to help local
businesses connect with customers. We are growing our technology team in NYC.
Mail awecler at yodle or try one of our puzzles to apply. Senior Software
Engineer QA Engineer IT Analyst

------
martian
San Francisco, CA. Full time engineer.

Thumbtack is Amazon for services. A quarter of a million businesses have
listed with us, and we're connecting them with local consumers in a very real
way.

We recently raised $4.5MM in Series A funding.

We have an fun, intelligent team and eat gourmet home-cooked meals everyday.
We work in Python, PHP, Javascript.

More info at <http://thumbtack.com/jobs>

OR email chris at thumbtack.

------
estel
Bristol, UK, FULLTIME, ONSITE.

Gravitywell: small web agency looking for an engaged junior web/mobile
developer for a range of client and inhouse projects.

We're a PHP shop, so a grasp of that is always helpful, but not compulsory.
We're also expanding rapidly into iOS/Android development; but we'd love to
hear from you regardless of experience or background.

Email me for more details, or any questions at all; nathan@gravitywell.co.uk

------
timcederman
SurveyMonkey needs a fulltime product manager in Palo Alto, CA to work on some
exciting new projects.

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=q7X9VfwS&j=oyNdVfwd&s=SimplyHired)

Lots of HN folks in our office. We also recently acquired Wufoo, and have the
esteemed Kevin Hale on our product team.

------
jack7890
Web Engineer - SeatGeek - New York, NY

We're a data-driven web app that's trying to use analytics and exceptional UX
to making buying event tickets a wholly better experience. #Python #Ruby #PHP
#MySQL #Redis #MongoDB #Javascript

Competitive comp, outstanding benefits, and a kick ass team. Only looking for
folks in NYC.

<http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/>

------
rnernento
Lakeville CT, National Regulatory Services - ENTRY LEVEL - Tech Support

We're looking for a full time Technical Support representative. We're a small
tech group with a lot to do so there are opportunities to learn a bit about
everything.

Start out doing support, handling releases, updating and maintaining web based
software and the infrastructure it's built on.

ASP / MSSQL / HTML / Javascript / CSS / Systems Administration

mdubecky@gmail.com

------
fbuilesv
According to <http://redbus2us.com/h1b-visa-2012-cap-count-updates-uscis/> ,
the quotas for the FY 2012 H1-B visas were met on Nov 13, so (if my
understanding is correct), no more of these visas will be available until
October.

I just thought I'd bring this up for international people looking for jobs.

~~~
adamseabrook
Unless you are an Australian who can get the E3 visa which has about 8k go
unused each year.

------
mikebo
Seattle, WA

Familiar turns your computer into a social picture frame. More at
<http://familiar.com/>

We're hiring software engineers who like building things. We use a wide
variety of technologies from CoffeeScript to C++, so lots of opportunity to
learn something new.

If you're interested in hearing more about what we're up to, my e-mail is mike
[at] familiar-inc.com

------
naqabas
Houston, TX. Full Time. Accepting remote applicants with travel once in a
while.

Prognosis HIS specializes in EMR(Electronic Medical Record) systems. We are
looking for PHP developers that can catch on fast and get work done
efficiently.

We need the following skills: Cakephp / MySQL / Jquery / CSS

Please e-mail us your resume/linkedin profile, any online work, github
profile, etc. to career.prognosishis@gmail.com

------
BenSS
KinderTown

Philadelphia Area - Fulltime

We're looking for a developer with iOS/Webapp xp to add to our startup,
targeting early childhood education. Neither skill is a hard requirement, but
being interested in the edu/kid space is! Complete info:

[http://www.kindertown.com/careers/ios-programmer-with-
additi...](http://www.kindertown.com/careers/ios-programmer-with-additional-
web-skills/)

------
jonkelly
Denver, CO (Englewood). This or That Media

We are hiring full-time software engineers: JAVA, MySQL, EC2,MongoDB, jQuery,
Hibernate, Spring. We're looking for folks who can make an immediate impact.
Market salary, options, health insurance, and your own office with a door.
<http://thisorthat.com/pt/jobs>

------
bwb
Remote Full Time Position at Site5.com

Two Positions: 1\. Ruby on Rails Developer - Details at
<http://gigs.37signals.com/jobs/10420>

2\. PHP Developer with extensive work with Zend Framework to pick up existing
projects such as our support desk, employee center, and more! Email
bwb@site5.com to apply.

Thanks, Ben

------
tialys
Chicago, IL and Jacksonville, FL

Hashrocket is hiring Ruby on Rails consultants for our offices in Chicago and
Jacksonville. For more information, see: <http://hashrocket.com/people/work-
at-hashrocket/developer> for more information.

ONSITE FULLTIME

------
zoll
Denver, CO - ZOLL creates software for emergency response industry

\- C#, ASP.NET MVC, and SQL developer with 5+ years experience

\- Forbes Most Trustworthy Companies list and Fortune's Fastest Growing
Companies list

<http://zolldata.iapplicants.com/ViewJob-267991.html>

------
lcm133
Washington DC Metro - <http://www.sawbuck.com/about/jobs>

VC-backed and thriving real estate website Sawbuck.com is seeking a web
developer with strong HTML, JS, CSS skills.

If you are interested and qualified, email me directly: lmintzer at sawbuck
dot com.

------
sricola
bitly - New York City - Fulltime and Interns

Actively Hiring: * Frontend Engineers * Application Engineers * Systems
Administrators * Infrastructure Engineers * Summer Engineering Interns

bitly helps you collect, organize, shorten and share links. We are currently
reinventing how people discover and share content on the web.

You'll be working in a flat (flat out), transparent, fast-paced and casual
environment in the heart of the Meatpacking District in New York City. We
offer competitive compensation and full benefits. More importantly, we offer
you the chance to work with smart people on difficult problems at huge scale
that impact how millions of people use the Internet.

emails jobs [at] bitly [dot] com, or visit <https://bitly.com/pages/jobs> to
learn more.

------
williamcotton
Paperless Post, Inc.

For positions in New York and San Francisco.

Open Positions:

Sys Admin Community Manager Database Engineer Software Engineer in Test Mobile
Web Dev iOS Dev Interface Designer Front End Developer

All job descriptions can be found at: <http://www.paperlesspost.com/jobs>

------
veritas9
At CodeEval, we're hosting a bunch of coding challenges for companies that are
hiring.

Warner Bros, Milo, DeviantArt, Shopply, Factual, Modcloth, Verical Brands,
Rapleaf, Thumbtack, lolapps, Ampush Social, and Ravn

They're all hiring software developers, solve their challenge to apply, or do
it just for fun!

www.codeeval.com

------
Jakob
Munich, Germany - Full time

Pokermania GmbH builds poker platforms for artists with Python, server- and
client-side JavaScript, PHP and HTML 5.

We are 100% technicians in Munich and search for Game Developers who have fun
scaling this game further with us.

Please email your application to jobs@pokermania.de.

------
kitko
Hiring SF: Sr. Javascript Engineer, Sr. Back-End Engineer and Sr. LAMP
engineer

Looking for full time expert Javascript engineer at Wikia. Strong scaling and
performance experience for back-end. Sr. level LAMP(PHP) engineer for web
features and applications.

Reach me @ kit@wikia-inc.com

------
munkydung
East Bay, CA USA. Full-time regular.

Developer needed for web-based Enterprise Security Reporting product. Rails,
TDD, jQuery

IBM

[https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/cp/job_summary.jsp?job_id=SWG-04...](https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/cp/job_summary.jsp?job_id=SWG-0414756)

------
mikeburrelljr
Funded Palo Alto start-up GetHired.com is looking for Sr. PHP Engineers to
help disrupt the HR space.

Got what it takes? Apply on our website at: <https://gethired.com/apply/111>

------
hodbby
Websense, Europe. Please follow the attached link and send email-
<http://go.hodspot.com/p/websense-europe-open-positions.html>

------
scraplab
London, UK. Full time.

Designer & Front-end Developer at Newspaper Club.

<http://www.newspaperclub.com>

We help anyone make and print their own newspapers. We believe the web is too
important to be left to screens, and that newsprint is a highly evolved
technology too. We build things that combine the two, using each medium for
what it's best at.

We're looking for a great designer + front-end developer to work alongside our
co-founder and engineer (me, @tomtaylor) and form the start of a tight knit
development team.

We want to overhaul our existing in-browser newspaper layout tool + API,
launch a print-on-demand marketplace, and develop a number of products and
services that use completely personalised newsprint in smart ways.

Things like the Postcode Paper we built for Data.gov.uk.
[http://blog.newspaperclub.com/2009/10/16/data-gov-uk-
newspap...](http://blog.newspaperclub.com/2009/10/16/data-gov-uk-newspaper/)

Or the prototype Telepaper, which turns Readability + Instapaper content into
a delivered newspaper. <http://telepaper.newspaperclub.com/>

You'll need to be able to go from sketches and conversation, to working code
in browser yourself. We like generalists who can think both like designers +
engineers, with a good sense of product intuition. Someone who can code their
own designs, and enjoys working closely with a backend engineer.

Bonus points if you have a solid understanding of how to build well structured
Javascript web apps, using frameworks like Backbone.

You've probably got a few years experience working on public sites, either for
yourself or others, and can show us sample projects you've worked on. We value
code over experience, so show us what you've done.

We run a small, friendly ship, in a relaxed environment we share with
interesting folks in Shoreditch. We've got a proven business model, and are
generating real, actual, genuine profit, with very little investment. We're
doing this on our terms, and building the kind of organisation we'd like to
work for.

All of which, I'll be honest, completely astounds me.

In return, we can offer a competitive package of salary and equity, in varying
proportions.

If you're interested, drop us a line at jobs@newspaperclub.com, with a note
about yourself and links to things you think we'd find interesting (eg. Github
account, CV, portfolio).

------
wdewind
New York NYC NY Brookyln - Etsy.com

Tons of positions available, technical and non-technical
<http://www.etsy.com/careers/>

Feel free to contact me with any questions, info in profile.

------
RichardPrice
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Academia.edu is a platform for academics to share research papers. The
company's mission is to accelerate the world's research.

It's widely held that science is too closed, and too slow. We are trying to
change that. We believe that faster sharing of research will lead to an
acceleration in research innovation: faster innovation in medicine, biology,
engineering, economics, and other fields. Faster sharing in biology and
medicine, for example, could lead to cancer being solved 12 months before it
otherwise would have been, which would lead to millions of lives being saved.

Academia.edu has over 950,000 registered users, and over 3 million monthly
unique visitors. Both of these metrics tripled in 2011. Over 4,500 papers are
added to the platform each day, and over 3,000 academics join each day.

We need talented engineers to come and help us accelerate the world's
research. We believe that there is a chance to make a big impact.

We just raised $4.5 million from Spark Capital and True Ventures
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3297812>. Some of our angel investors
include Mark Shuttleworth (founder of Ubuntu) and Rupert Pennant-Rea (Chairman
of The Economist).

We have a strong engineering culture. We're a 6 person team based in downtown
San Francisco. The site is Rails, and other technologies we use include
PostgreSQL, Redis, Varnish, Solr, Memcached, Mongodb, Beanstalkd.

Familiarity with our technologies is a plus, but it's not essential. It's far
more important that you are a quick learner who can pick up new technologies
quickly. There is more information about the company on our hiring page, at
<http://academia.edu/hiring>.

The kinds of things you would be working on include:

★ building new features (a conference feature, a discussion feature for
papers)

★ enhancing existing features (News Feed, Profile page, paper upload tools)

★ building back-end infrastructure to scale the site

What we're looking for are:

☀ 2+ years of web development experience

☀ Experience with the full engineering stack

☀ Passion for engineering

All the strategic decisions in the startup are made collaboratively, whether
they are about hiring, new feature development, user growth, user retention,
funding, or revenue. You can participate in those general startup decisions as
much or as little as you want. We have found that our decisions are much
better as a result of everyone contributing to them. If you like having an
impact, you will enjoy the Academia.edu culture. There is more information
here <http://academia.edu/hiring>.

H1B candidates are very welcome. We will take care of the visa process.

If you are interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard
[at] academia.edu

------
tocomment
I just saw one of these threads with 10+ comments. Where did it go?

~~~
whoshiring
My mistake. Sorry. I didn't know there was a dedicated role account and time
(9:00 am Eastern) for the "Who Is Hiring?" threads. If I had, I wouldn't have
started it.

That one is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3537736>

------
jkupferman
turntable.fm - New York City ONSITE FULL TIME

We are a team of nine people who love music and building the best social music
experience anywhere on web. We keep the work environment a lot like our
application, awesome and fun. We run Python, put our data in Mongo, and run
our servers on AWS. We do absurd things with Javascript.

We're looking for a VP of Technology, iOS Developer, Devop/Sysop, and
generalist developers.

See our jobs page for more information: <http://turntable.fm/jobs>

------
myoung8
Bay Area, CA.

Come hack the auto industry at CarWoo! (YCS09)

\-----------------------------------------------

We are looking for an awesome Rails developer to help us take the online auto
industry by storm. You'll join a great engineering and design team that's
working hard to bring car-buying into the 21st century. The features you
create will help turn the mostly terrible experience of buying a new car into
a wonderful experience for our customers. Responsibilities

Work with Michael, Erik, Scott, Rimas, Tim, Andrew, and Patrick to create a
world class set of products. We're a small team (just 5 engineers and 2
designers), but we work smart and get a lot done. Here's some of the cool
stuff we're working on right now: a queuing system to optimize our operations
across the country, an iOS app, and a stealth web crawler.

We do story-driven development, so you'll get the chance to work on any or all
of this stuff if you so choose.

Qualifications

\- Deep knowledge of Rails and everything that goes along with it (MVC, REST,
relational database design/SQL)

\- Solid grasp on modern web application design using Javascript, HTML, CSS

\- Experience with version control systems (we use Git/Github)

\- Solid testing methodologies and willingness to write comprehensive tests
before release

You get extra bonus points for:

\- Extensive Javascript experience outside of JQuery (e.g. Backbone)

\- Ability to write complex SQL

\- Understanding of good RDBMS design. Experience optimizing queries.

\- Experience with memcached, sphinx, and nginx

\- Story-driven development

\- Web service/API development (REST)

\- Experience with iOS development (Objective-C)

\- Ability to play ping-pong skillfully and/or drive a go-kart furiously

Perks

\- Full Benefits (medical, dental, vision, 401k)

\- 17 days of PTO (vacation)

\- $5,000 to buy anything you want to get your work done (must include an
Apple computer of some sort)

\- A substantial amount of equity in the company

If you're interested, send an email with your résume and something interesting
about yourself to michael@carwoo.com.

We're based in Silicon Valley, but if you live outside the Valley, we still
really want to talk to you (we'll pay for your flight, hotel, and meals when
you come interview with us).

~~~
samstave
>\- $5,000 to buy anything you want to get your work done ( __must include an
Apple computer of some sort __)

Good disclaimer, otherwise you'd be causing a bubble in the cocaine market :)

------
jrheard
Yelp

INTERN OR FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

I'm a full-stack web developer at Yelp, and I definitely recommend the hell
out of working here. We've still got the startup environment (kegs, dog, etc);
we're located in downtown San Francisco, half a block from MoMa; we are in a
unique position to do great stuff and solve hard problems while helping people
find great local businesses.

I built our "Hot New Businesses" feature - <http://yelp.com/openings/sf> , for
instance, you can find it on the homepage and in our mobile apps too - which
crunches through our data nightly and generates a list of the most recently
opened bars and restaurants in your city, complete with predictions of the day
they opened on. It's a really useful feature, and we have so much data that I
was able to build it without knowing anything about machine learning, data-
mining, etc; imagine the crazy-useful stuff you could do here, if a
knucklehead like me could make a feature like this.

For more info about what it's like to work here as an engineer, see a Q&A with
me at [http://officialblog.yelp.com/2011/07/day-in-the-life-of-a-
ye...](http://officialblog.yelp.com/2011/07/day-in-the-life-of-a-yelp-
engineer.html) , or feel free to contact me at jrheard at yelp dot com.

Here's a list of our open engineering positions:

Web Developer

☆ Develop cool and useful features for our 61M+ monthly visitors

☆ Expertise in JavaScript, HTTP, HTML/DOM, and CSS, as well as server-side
chops in a language like Python, Ruby, Java, C++, etc. We're on Python, but
we're just looking for people who are really good at programming, so no
worries if you don't have much Python experience.

Search and Data-Mining Engineer

☆ Tackle machine learning and information retrieval problems from our database
of 22M+ Yelp reviews

☆ Strong grasp of algorithms and data structures; expertise in Python, Java,
or C++

Back-end Engineer

☆ Build whole systems that are simple and scalable

☆ Expertise in your favorite modern programming language: Python, Ruby, Java,
Objective-C, or C++ Mobile Developer

☆ Create fun and useful mobile applications for the iPhone, Android,
Blackberry platforms and beyond

☆ Expertise in C++, Java and other mobile languages

To apply, head to
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oyXeVfwo&s=Hacker_News](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oyXeVfwo&s=Hacker_News)

------
darose
New York, NY - Sense Networks (<http://sensenetworks.com/about_careers.php>)

Looking to hire:

* Senior Data Scientist

* Software Engineer, Hadoop/Data team

------
chuang
Menlo Park, CA. Full Time.

Production Engineers at Facebook are hybrid software/systems engineers who
ensure that Facebook's services run smoothly and have the capacity for future
growth. They are embedded in every one of Facebook's product and
infrastructure teams, and are core participants in every significant
engineering effort underway in the company. Our team is comprised of varying
levels of experience and backgrounds, from new grads to industry veterans.
Relevant industry experience is important, but ultimately less so than your
demonstrated abilities and attitude. We sail into uncharted waters every day
at Facebook in Production Engineering, and we are always learning.

Responsibilities

-Own back-end services like our Hadoop data warehouses, front-end services like Chat and Newsfeed, infrastructure components like our Memcache infrastructure, and everything in between -Write and review code, develop documentation and capacity plans, and debug the hardest problems, live, on some of the largest and most complex systems in the world -Together with your engineering team, you will share an on-call rotation, backed by our 24x7 Site Reliability Operations team -Partnered alongside the best engineers in the industry on the coolest stuff around, the code and systems you work on will be in production and used by millions of users all around the world

Requirements

-BS or MS in Computer Science, Engineering, or a related technical discipline or equivalent experience -Extremely sound knowledge of UNIX and TCP/IP network fundamentals -Ability to code really well in at least one language (even if it is not one that Facebook uses) -Ability to rapidly learn new development languages (PHP, Python, C++, and Java are all in heavy use) -Ability to pick up new software, frameworks and APIs quickly -Sharp and tenacious troubleshooting skills: you can fix anything -Ability to perform 'guerrilla capacity planning' for internet service architectures -Good knowledge of basic large-scale internet service architectures (such as load balancing, LAMP, CDN's), even if you haven't worked on one -Configuration and maintenance of common applications such as Apache, memcached, Squid, MySQL, NFS, DHCP, NTP, SSH, DNS, and SNMP -A healthy respect for our motto 'Move Fast and Break Things,' but always make sure you know how to fix them too -Good verbal and written communications skills -Detail oriented and careful

If you are interested, please email cathy [at] fb.com or apply through our
careers page:
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/department.php?dept=enginee...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/department.php?dept=engineering&req=a2KA0000000LknwMAC)

------
mikek
Kiwi Crate Mountain View, CA <http://www.kiwicrate.com/jobs>

Front end developer, back end developer, marketing and ops.

------
sinzone
Mashape - Cloud API Hub.

Java, Erlang, Node.js, Play Framework, UX/UI Designers. San Francisco

More info: <http://angel.co/mashape/jobs>

------
sethbannon
New York, NY. Reshape civil society with your code at Amicus.
<http://jobs.amicushq.com/>

Intern, H1B, full time.

------
devsatish
Collaborative - Boston, MA/Wausau WI/Raleigh NC/Dallas TX Full-time
(Enterprise developers (Java/Web/HTML), ETL developers)

mail me at smummadi collaborative com

------
dogas
PipelineDeals <http://www.pipelinedeals.com>

REMOTE, FULL TIME

Join the team of happy hackers at PipelineDeals! We’re looking for a talented
junior/mid-level Rails developer preferably in the Philly/NYC/DC area, but
remotes are welcome as well.

Perks:

\- Work at a well-established small company that’s 5 years old, bootstrapped,
profitable, and proud!

\- Join a tightly-knit small team of very talented coders to help drive the
product.

\- We are very progressive with the technology we use. Chef, kiji-ruby,
authlogic, Backbone.js, etc. We implement the things we find promising, and
encourage all developers to help bring ideas to the table. Let your voice be
heard and your opinion be respected!

\- Our team is very test- and spec-driven. We typically use a peer-review
model to ensure that none of us are going off the deep end with a solution. We
are striving towards continuous deployment. We have our CI server run our test
suite upon each push to the remote repo. We measure almost everything.

\- You are encouraged to contribute to open source, and we have open source
Fridays!

\- Relish in the fact that the projects you will be working on will be used
directly by thousands of our customers worldwide!

\- Reimbursement for conferences or meetups you would like to attend, books
you want to buy, screencasts you want to watch.

\- Great benefits package, a competitive salary, and lots of room for growth.
Our goal is to ensure you are comfortable so you will be productive.

Requirements:

\- We are looking for a relatively green go-getter who’s chomping at the bit
to make a lasting impression and eager to learn new things.

\- Must have at least a year of experience working directly with ruby, either
with a company, or via open source. Past contributions to open source
projects, or maintaining your own, are looked very highly upon.

\- At least a year’s experience working with Rails, either your own or at a
previous company.

\- Experience with jQuery and (double rainbow bonus) Backbone.js.

\- Solid familiarity with git or other distributed version control system.

\- Enough SQL to understand what rails is doing in the backend.

\- A good sense of humor is a strict requirement. Company culture is very
important to us, and we are absolutely NOT a bunch of straight-laced, profit-
driven, cubicle-sitting curmudgeons.

\- Remote work OK, but it is highly preferable if you are located around the
Philadelphia area. You will be expected to be at our Philadelphia office
sometimes. We do get lonely.

Check out the site, play with the demo. <http://www.pipelinedeals.com>

Interested? Email Grant Ammons at grant@pipelinedealsco.com. Look forward to
hearing from you!

------
itay
Seattle, San Francisco, Cupertino (and other places), FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

A lot of people think Splunk must be a terrible place to work at because they
think it is an "enterprise" company. But the truth is, we have great jobs for
a lot of people. Want to work on awesome visualizations for gigabytes and
terabytes of data daily? We got it. Want to work on building a development
platform for an extremely powerful data analysis tool? We got it. Want to help
make the core server that powers our extremely fast indexing and performance
better? We got it.

For example, my project for the past couple of months has been to develop our
new Node.js/Browser SDK, including pulling some of our propietary UI
components and sharing them with the world. We also do a lot of work with
customers to best help them use Splunk. One of the projects I was involved in
included analyzing social data using Splunk (like Twitter/Foursquare).

Whether it's UI, core systems engineering, dev platform or anything in
between, we likely have something for you. I personally work on the
development platform in the Seattle office, but I'm happy to answer questions
about anything. Feel free to shoot me an email (in my profile), or comment
here.

I wanted to highlight a few specific positions we're looking for:

* Dev. Platform Software Engineer: This is the team I work on. We strongly believe that there is a use for Splunk outside of logging, and we're enabling the usage of the technology for dealing with large quantities of data, whether it's for social network analysis, cloud management or anything in between. <http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=oHkCVfwi>

* Frontend engineer: We're trying to present a lot of data (some might even call it big data :) in a human-understandable manner. Help us implement the next wave of visualizations: <http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=okO3VfwQ>

* UI/UX Designer: For many of our customers, they spend a great deal of their day in our web UI, and even more importantly, they spend time there when something is going wrong and they want to find out what. Help us make the UI/UX as easy and intuitive to use as possible: <http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=okQ4VfwT>

* Cloud Software Engineer: we're developing the next stage of our product, which is a hosted version of Splunk in the cloud, with all the benefits you'd expect (like automatic elastic scaling). Come help us make this a reality: <http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=o4U8VfwL>

* Hadoop Software Engineer: Usage of Hadoop is exploding to do batch-oriented processing on massive quantities of data. We think there is a lot of value to be had by combining the power of Splunk and Hadoop, and we're developing solutions to make this possible. <http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=oqCaWfwS>

* Software Engineer in Test: Splunk is a complex machine, deployed in a distributed manner, many times being used for different things. Our testing team is top notch, and helps us deliver quality releases. <http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=o5ZvVfwe>

------
barnabyc
Providence, RI - Swipely (<https://swipely.com>)

Senior UX Engineer

Want to change the world? Love creating awesome user experiences? Keep
reading.

THE MISSION

Swipely revolutionizes how local merchants do business, arming them with
innovative technology that puts the clunky, archaic systems used by big
retailers to shame. We're the Robin Hood of business, disrupting the payment
space to enable the little guys to do what only the big guys can, and then
some. We interact directly with both merchants and their customers, impacting
the personal experience on both sides in deep, meaningful ways. We turn
rewards and loyalty upside-down (or, as we see it, rightside-up!) by giving
points and discounts to customers through their credit card, without the need
for special cards, mobile apps, bar codes, or anything else that gets in the
way of the experience. We analyze every payment transaction, providing
intuitive reports and automated tools for merchants that use them to grow and
deeply engage their customers. And that's just the beginning of the
possibilities with our passionate team, unique resources, and mission to make
our merchants successful!

THE OPPORTUNITY

Combine a world-class front-end team with a powerfully creative atmosphere,
and you get a compelling culture that liberates us all to envision and realize
innovative product ideas every day. You will push your own limits of what you
think is possible with a user experience. You will propose and refine new
concepts, comps, technologies, and solutions, and get the support needed
across the company to realize the untapped potential we have yet to discover.
You will work with top sales, marketing, and product talent that deeply values
innovation and the engineers that drive it.

Evolution is our greatest ally. We built the first incarnation of Swipely with
jQuery, experimented with Backbone yet quickly realized we needed more
structure, and now cruise on YUI3, with YUI3.5 around the corner. We rock MVC-
driven, single-page applications, fully templatized Handlebars views, restful
JSON persistence to our Rails backends, frontend unit and integration tests,
and (soon!) a pushState architecture with hot data visualizations.

We always track and contribute to new technologies like D3, Node.js, Ember,
Harmony, CoffeeScript, and Less. Exploration and collaboration are part of our
culture, and any topic that can improve our engineering efforts is fair game,
including NoSQL storage, Nginx/Unicorn architecture, and deployment and
continuous integration tools.

THE REQUIREMENTS

You love what you do. You wake up every day more passionate about the web’s
IxD models and UX than the day before. You demand the highest quality of your
projects and want to work with people who demand and inspire the same, from
the code down to the pixels. You get energized when opening new Fireworks and
Photoshop comps and diving deep with designers.

You are self-directed and take initiative with confidence, yet know when to
include others. You communicate effectively and thoughtfully. You appreciate
the value of documentation. You are accountable for the entire user
experience, from conception to production.

You love contributing to opensource. Your Github profile is a hive of exciting
collaborations. You strive to learn and shape emerging projects. You lead and
inspire others with your own applications and sites in your free time. You go
out for drinks with your friends and have engrossing discussions about the
web. You love freenode.

Your JavaScript knowledge is one of your greatest assets. You instinctively
understand where native JavaScript ends and frameworks begin. Your extensive
experience with MVC and design patterns guides you to insightful and intuitive
solutions. You are eager to define new TDD and BDD frontend flows. You’re
gratified that your language of choice is currently the most popular on Github
and is evolving in leaps and bounds on the server-side. You love your backend
developer. You regard as common knowledge that robust, performant code is
integral to a compelling UX.

Your HTML5 and CSS3 expertise expands as fast as the specs are updated. You
shiver with anticipation for Level 4 CSS selector support, consistent gradient
rule syntax, and native grid layouts. You rock the Chrome Dev channel and wish
the Safari updates were out already. You crave responsive design. You know
when to go web versus native.

THE BENEFITS

Swipely is small yet growing rapidly with explosive signup rates (seriously,
off the charts!) offering Silicon Valley style startup perks and more. We've
got you covered on hardware -- configure your own laptop and bring on the
Happy Hacker keyboards, dual-monitors, and pairing stations. Travel expenses,
conference tickets, industry and social events? Check! Aeron chairs, daily
catered lunches from the finest restaurants around (they are our merchant
partners, after all!), all the snacks, beverages, and happy hours you can
handle? Done, done, and done!

Residing at 39 Pike Street in the Creative Capital that is Providence, you'll
find us strategically located between the humming downtown and the vibrant
campuses of Brown and the Rhode Island School of Design, a block away from the
best coffee shop in the city.

Everyone in our company, from sales to engineering, is searching for you RIGHT
NOW and wants to be working with you yesterday. Do us a favor; reach out and
tell us about yourself.

Please send your resume and github profile to uxeng+y212@swipely.com – include
a portfolio if available.

------
ismarc
Austin, TX, Fulltime, Invodo (<http://www.invodo.com/html/about/jobs/>)

We are a startup that's growing customer-wise and employee-wise. If you're
interested in one, feel free to email me directly at work (mbrace@invodo.com)
if you prefer it to be handed off, but we're small enough that you can feel
comfortable just sending it to careers@invodo.com.

For developers, the skills listed for each job is pretty long. However, this
isn't just a list of buzz-words to catch folks, these are technologies/etc.
that we actually use. Some of the systems we're looking to move away from as
they're from systems written before we got traction (which means an entirely
different business model) that are slowly being replaced.

Software Development Engineer (UI) -- Javascript, Actionscript, working on
player framework utilized by our customers. Skills we're looking for:

* Desire to create fast, light, clean, maintainable code that works great, regardless of browser

* Excellent JavaScript development skills, including JavaScript and CSS optimization and minification techniques

* Experience embedding code in 3rd party sites (HTTP&HTTPS)

* Asynchronous loading techniques

* Experience using RESTful APIs from the browser and Flash runtime JSON/P and XML

* ActionScript 3 development

* Extensive CSS and HTML development experience

* Familiarity with embedding code in e-commerce pages

* Familiarity with web video streaming (FMS, HLS, etc.)

* Familiarity with HTML5 and emerging HTML5 video standards

* Understanding of video SEO (sitemaps, Open Graph, etc.)

* Experience using CDN’s

* Basic graphics production (Photoshop)

* Experience programming in and/or working against a Java stack

Senior Software Engineer (Java) -- Senior developer, some Tomcat applications,
some embedded Jetty, some applications that aren't web based at all (Netty
based, written in Scala), really needs a really good understanding of the JVM.
Technologies actively in use (even if we're trying to phase some of them out)
and skills needed:

* Grails

* Java EE / Groovy / Scala

* Spring

* Hibernate

* HTML, CSS, Javascript

* Flash video

* Tomcat & Apache

* Linux (Redhat / CentOS)

* Database/MySQL

* Performance modeling and analysis

* REST web services

* High availability Internet applications

* Cloud computing (e.g. Amazon EC2/S3)

* Content Delivery Networks

------
jgarrison
Scottsdale, AZ, Denver, and Ames, IA

Software Engineers (www.WebFilings.com)

WebFilings’ software engineers develop best-in-class, next-generation
collaborative web applications for accounting and finance teams around the
world. We hire software engineers with a broad set of skills who are ready to
tackle some of technology’s greatest challenges. Developers work across
several Internet application technologies, including RIA platforms like Flash
Player, HTML5 and Google App Engine, with an emphasis on great user
experiences.

WebFilings’ culture is highly innovative and team-oriented. We encourage
autonomy and provide you the opportunity to develop mastery in areas about
which you are passionate. As a software engineer at WebFilings, you will
clearly understand the needs of our customers and the benefits our software
provides them and their community. Since we develop and release on extremely
fast cycles, you will see your code live, in production, often within days or
weeks rather than the months or years as with some companies. Minimum
Qualifications:

BS degree in Computer Science or related field (In lieu of degree, 4 years
relevant work experience). Experience programming in one or more of Python,
Actionscript/Flex, C/C++, C#, Java or Javascript/AJAX

Preferred Qualifications:

Masters or PhD in Computer Science or related field. A solid foundation in
computer science, with strong competencies in data structures, algorithms, and
object-oriented software design. Several years of large systems software
design and development experience. Experience working with virtualized OS
environments a plus. Significant coding skills in one or more of Python,
Actionscript/Flex, C/C++, Java or Javascript/AJAX Additional experience with
Objective-C, Mobile computing, SQL, NoSQL, Google App Engine, Amazon EC2,
database design, knowledge of HTTP and web protocols are a plus.

We Have Three Unique Developer Profiles:

 _User-Facing Web Applications

We develop highly interactive web applications using the latest web and
browser technologies including HTML5, AJAX, Javascript, CSS, and related
libraries. These applications stretch the boundaries of what is possible for a
browser-based application and deliver a user experience that is second to
none.

Relevant technical backgrounds include: Web Application Development, Cross
Browser Compatibility, User Interface Development.

_Rich Internet Application Developer

RIA developers will be working on a cutting-edge platform that combines a
state of the art Google App Engine back-end with a large scale Flash Player-
based enterprise application written with the Flex SDK in Actionscript.
Attention to detail, crafting superior user experiences, and writing high-
performance efficient code are all key qualities necessary for this position.

Relevant technical backgrounds include: Actionscript, Flex SDK, PureMVC, Async
service calls, UI/UX Development.

*Cloud Computing Infrastructure and Services

We develop on the latest cloud computing technologies including Google
AppEngine and Amazon EC2 in a hybrid cloud environment unlike anything else in
the industry. We focus on scalability and performance, building a platform
that will scale to support tens of thousands of users.

Relevant technical backgrounds include: Database Development, Large Scale
Distributed Systems, Performance and Memory Optimization, Web Service
Development, Google AppEngine, and Amazon EC2

------
magicpixelgames
Los Angeles, CA. Full Time, onsite only.

Senior Game Systems Designer
(<http://www.magicpixelgames.com/2012/01/15/senior-designer/>)

Established Video Game development team

Unannounced Project

Magic Pixel Games (<http://www.magicpixelgames.com>) was founded in 2010 by
the core members that developed the award-winning Steven Spielberg's BOOM
BLOX. Much of our team has worked together for almost a decade, and we’ve now
struck out on our own to continue our tradition of creating extraordinary
games. Our first product was launched in 2011: Carnival Island, developed with
Sony Santa Monica Studio.

We’re now building a team as we ramp up for our second project, which again,
strives to break new ground – but is significantly different from our first in
all ways – tone, target audience and style…we’re excited!

Join us and make a difference!

Each member of our closely-knit team makes a very real contribution to the
game, and awesome ideas come from everyone. We all wear many hats, we play to
each other’s strengths, and we build on each other’s ideas.

Our team moves fast, and takes on big challenges. We love what we do, and you
will too!

Note: We're currently located by the Los Angeles airport. At the moment, we
are not considering telecommuters.

\----------------------------------------------

Our team is now looking for a _Senior Game Systems Designer_ to guide the
vision for our games. Designers drive our games, and this role is critical for
making sure our games are fun, accessible, and ultimately compelling for users
of all ages and skill levels…and this is a chance to get involved in its
formative days.

Primary Responsibilities:

• _Ideate, design and implement game systems,_ as required by lead designers
and project requirements

• Design and tune games and experiences while bearing target audience
requirements in mind

• Work closely with other designers to help conceive game mechanics while
preserving the overall theme and design constraints of the product

• Prototype rapidly on ‘whatever works’ (paper or existing games), and then
translate those findings into a production environment

• Communicate design directives to the team, and confirming that guidelines
are followed, providing clear and actionable feedback to content creators
where necessary

• Evaluate, prioritize and integrate feedback from stakeholders

• Drive design considerations for art

• Collaborate with engineers on required gameplay enhancements and feature
requests, design tools and pipeline

• Collaborate with audio artists as needed to fulfill design requirements

• Work closely with all team-members in a collaborative agile, small team
environment

Requirements:

• General awesomeness

• 2-4 years’ experience in working on and shipping games (at least one shipped
and credited game)

• Excellent written and verbal communications skills, including sketches,
flowcharts or diagramming when needed

• Experience with current generation consoles, and the technical aspects of
creating content for them, in scripting or creating basic level geometry

• Experience architecting complete gameplay systems and compulsion loops
including table- and data-jockeying

• Comfortable working on an agile and collaborative team

• Accurate time and schedule management

• Self-motivated, proactive and engaged attitude towards the project

• Mention a penguin in the cover letter or accompanying e-mail

• Passionate for (and interested in working on) games

• Tendency towards bursts of innovative thinking and inspiring brainstorming

• Ability to rapidly consider repercussions of design decisions throughout all
aspects of a game

• Deep understanding of player motivations and design compulsions

• Mentally agile and able to participate and contribute to fast-paced design
brainstorming and discussion

• Wide range of knowledge on all games, past and present and the ability to
tap into this for design discussions

Preferences:

• At least three shipped, credited game projects

• Prototyping and rapid iteration skills

E-mail your relevant materials to jobs@magicpixelgames.com

------
magicpixelgames
Los Angeles, CA. Full Time, onsite only.

Generalist programmer: Tools Focus
([http://www.magicpixelgames.com/2012/01/20/generalist-
program...](http://www.magicpixelgames.com/2012/01/20/generalist-programmer-
tools-focus/))

Established Video Game development team

Unannounced Project

Magic Pixel Games (<http://www.magicpixelgames.com>) was founded in 2010 by
the core members that developed the award-winning Steven Spielberg's BOOM
BLOX. Much of our team has worked together for almost a decade, and we’ve now
struck out on our own to continue our tradition of creating extraordinary
games. Our first product was launched in 2011: Carnival Island, developed with
Sony Santa Monica Studio.

We’re now building a team as we ramp up for our second project, which again,
strives to break new ground – but is significantly different from our first in
all ways – tone, target audience and style…we’re excited!

Join us and make a difference!

Each member of our closely-knit team makes a very real contribution to the
game, and awesome ideas come from everyone. We all wear many hats, we play to
each other’s strengths, and we build on each other’s ideas.

Our team moves fast, and takes on big challenges. We love what we do, and you
will too!

Note: We're currently located by the Los Angeles airport. At the moment, we
are not considering telecommuters.

\----------------------------------------------

We’ve identified an immediate need for a Tools Programmer to help build up the
asset pipeline for our game. As ramp up for our next game, we’re finding gaps
in the technology that allow our content creators to put their awesomeness
into the game, and we’d like your help!

Primary Responsibilities:

• Design, implement and maintain content creation tools, asset pipelines and
scripts as required by lead programmer and project

• Collaborate with other engineers on integration and support tasks

• Collaborate with designers, artists and audio artists as needed to build and
refine content pipelines.

• Work closely with producers, artists, and designers in a highly
collaborative agile, small team environment

Requirements:

• 2-4 years’ experience in working on and shipping games

• Superlative C/C++ Proficiency

• Strong math skills

• Self-motivated, proactive and engaged attitude towards the project, and a
genuine desire to help people realize their visions in game

• A mention of your dessert in your cover letter/E-mail

• Experience with working on other people’s code on a medium-sized team

• Comfortable working on an agile and collaborative team

• Flexibility in working with scripting languages, build systems, automation,
XML and version control systems

• Strong debugging skills

• Accurate time and schedule management

• Passionate for (and interested in working on) games

• Generalist skill set, adaptable and flexible

Preferences:

• At least one shipped, credited game project

• Experience on current generation consoles

• Familiar with various high level or scripting languages for game development

• Experience in GUI development with C# a plus

• Affinity to procedural content generation

• Wide range of knowledge on games

E-mail your relevant materials to jobs@magicpixelgames.com

------
pitdesi
FeeFighters

INTERN OR FULLTIME

Rails Developers or Intern (Chicago or Remote) and a Marketing Intern (Chicago
only)

<http://feefighters.com>

Looking for a Rails developer. We’re a startup working like mad to disrupt a
multi-billion dollar financial industry and cut out tens of thousands of
inefficient middle-men. Customers include Fog Creek/Stack Exchange, Photojojo,
Weebly, Kickstarter, Make a Wish Foundation, tons of awesome startups, and
even some public companies! And... we're just getting started.

We recently launched a new product called Samurai into public beta.
(<http://samurai.feefighters.com>) It's an all-in-one all-in-one solution for
taking payments online. It has come out of the gate swinging - there is a ton
of pent-up demand to fix this industry and we're excited at how many people
have been interested in our new product. We have a few more AWESOME tricks up
our sleeve and need developers to help build them out!

We have passionate users, awesome investors and partners, and products that
our customers love. We enjoy a very fun and stimulating work environment in
our new office in River North. Much of the Samurai dev team was early on in
another payments startup that grew to be a $2Billion company (including the
CIO of that company). Here are bios of some folks that you'll be working with:
<https://samurai.feefighters.com/about> We're still finishing up our job
description - but here's a start. <http://feefighters.com/jobs/rails-ninja-
developer/>

Email josh at feefighters with your interest. Also looking for a marketing
intern to help us with social media and PR. Lots of fun stuff!
<http://feefighters.com/jobs/kickass-marketing-intern/>

------
dnoz80
Exeter, UK - Fantasy Shopper (www.fantasyshopper.com) Looking for a new
exciting challenge at one of Europe's hottest startups?
[http://eu.techcrunch.com/2012/01/23/fantasy-shopper-
becomes-...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2012/01/23/fantasy-shopper-becomes-one-
of-europes-hottest-startups-with-3-3m-from-accel-and-nea/) We are looking for
rock star developers joining our high growth startup. Apply here:
<http://www.fantasyshopper.com/about/jobs>

------
dnoz80
Exeter, UK - Fantasy Shopper (www.fantasyshopper.com)

Looking for a new exciting challenge at one of Europe's hottest startups?

[http://eu.techcrunch.com/2012/01/23/fantasy-shopper-
becomes-...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2012/01/23/fantasy-shopper-becomes-one-
of-europes-hottest-startups-with-3-3m-from-accel-and-nea/)

We are looking for rock star developers joining our high growth startup. Apply
here:

<http://www.fantasyshopper.com/about/jobs>

